# A survey:



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I like doing these and it would be interesting of other answers.

1.What is your name?
Megan

2.When is your birthday?
1/16/1990

3.How tall are you?
like 5'3"

4.Do you have any siblings?
yes 2

5.Do you have any pets?
yup an old cat and a jack russell mix dog

6.What is your favorite color?
I like blue stuff. I think any color can look good.

7.What is your favorite song?
Don't really have a fav. song. I have multiple favs. Too many to name.

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
Again don't really have a favorite. I do like Olive Garden though.

9.What is your favorite drink?
Water. Don't really drink alcohol. 

10.What is your favorite gum?
Doesn't matter as long as it tastes good.

11.What is your favorite snack?
I like cheese crackers. Or chips. 

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Cookie. Hot fudge sundeas. Blizzard. Brownies.

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
I just like plain vanilla with chocolate syrup. 

14.What is your favorite movie?
Oh man, I like 500 days of summer but I think I watched it so many times I got tired of it. Psychological thrillers. Crime movies. Stuff like that. Movies I can relate too.

15.What is your favorite TV show?
Hmmm, don't really have a favorite now. I watch Big brother, the real world when it's on, Intervention, True Blood, starting to get into Dexter, Conan sometimes, Family guy sometimes. All I can think of.

16.When did you get into makeup?
Probably when I was like seventeen. Before that I just wore lipgloss stuff. I started late with the eye liners.

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
I don't do that. I wish I could though.

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
A nice car or a million dogs and cats 

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
The right I suppose.

20.What is your dream car?
Those mini volskwagons. A blue bug.

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
Europe or Australia. In America uhhhh California, Colorado again.

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
Europe or Australia or Canada.

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
It used to be Fridays but now don't care. Saturdays are cool tho.

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
Halloween. I like the dressing up, candy, cheesy horror movies, ghost stories, those haunted house attractions. 

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
I visit this site, Livejournal, and Youtube for now. Not that big on Facebook and all that crap.

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
Mila Kunis so I can stare at her 24/7 hah! 

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
Nope

28.Money or love?
I guess love.

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
My purse follows me everywhere. 

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
That judges everybody, too into himself, that lies about everything.

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
Being invisible, flying, reading peoples minds, super strength. 

32.Are you a morning person?
I can be.

33.What is your favorite book?
Don't read many books but I like Go Ask Alice.

34.Do you sing randomly?
I can if the song gets to me. I do sometimes in the car. 

35.Left or right-handed?
right.

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
I'm wearing my glasses a lot more recently. Underwear lol.

37.Where were you born and raised?
Here.

38.What did you look like as a baby?
I was small with these green eyes.

39.What countries do want to visit?
Lol, Europe, Australia, Canada.

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
It's big and white.

41.What is the color of your ipod?
Don't have one.

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
Don't have one. But I guess last played on computer Fanfarlo- the walls are coming down.

43.What kind of phone do you have?
It says Samsung on it. A Verizon old flip phone. Probably the only one that has it.

44.Do you have any bad habits?
Biting my nails, Picking at random things, things don't go through my head sometimes, crying easily, I can be gullible. 

45.Do you have a twitter?
Nope

46.A random fact about you
My hair is long.

I edited some to get guys to answer.... I guess this survey is meant for girls...didn't notice.


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

I like doing these and it would be interesting of other answers.

1.What is your name?
*Nicole*

2.When is your birthday?
*April 23, 1991*

3.How tall are you?
*5'10*

4.Do you have any siblings?
*3 brothers. I actually get along with 2 of them!*

5.Do you have any pets?
*Two Alaskan Klee Kai's (miniature huskies) and two cats*

6.What is your favorite color?
*Green, but mostly because that color looks best on me and I have green eyes*

7.What is your favorite song?
*Right now? I've been listening to Skin and Bones by David J Boch for the last two days. All time? Probably Cosmic Love by Florence and the Machine*

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
*The Sugar Bowl. It's this cool little artsy pub in my town that has beer I actually like and tasty food and attractive servers*

9.What is your favorite drink?
*Pina Colada! Or double caesar extra spicy. Or if we're talking non-alcoholic a non-fat chai tea latte from starbucks*

10.What is your favorite gum?
*Spearmint*

11.What is your favorite snack?
*Watermelon!!!! Or Cookies and Cream kisses.*

12.What is your favorite dessert?
*Everything? Cheesecake maybe. Or fruit smoothies I make at home. Or this chocolate casserole my mom makes. *sigh* I love food too much *

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
*I don't like ice cream, but I LOVE strawberry/mango frozen yogurt*

14.What is your favorite movie?
*Black Swan. *

15.What is your favorite TV show?
*Battlestar Gallactica!!! Or Doctor Who. *

16.When did you get into makeup?
*Grade 7. I looked like a train wreck*

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
*Never*

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
*A car and an apartment*

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
*Right*

20.What is your dream car?
*Probably a hybrid or something equally good with fuel economy*

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
*New Zealand. Or Australia*

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
*Canada (although I would live in Calgary or Vancouver) or the UK*

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
*Saturdays so I can be lazy*

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
*Halloween. Dressing up is fun and most other holidays make me depressed. I hate Christmas*

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
*This one, webcomics (imma just lump them together), and io9*

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
*I can't think of any. All the celebrities I can think of are ones I would want to sleep with and that's just awkward.*

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
*Ears are pierced but I never wear earrings. I want a tattoo someday across my back*

28.Money or love?
*Preferably both?*

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
*My Phone/ headphones (I need music or I want to kill something)*

30.What are your turn-offs in a guy?
*Narcissism, Ignorance, Arrogance. Learned that after the last guy I really really liked possessed all three of those qualities in abundance.*

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
*To be omniscient, and know everything there is to know. But that's cheating isn't it? *

32.Are you a morning person?
*HELL NO*

33.What is your favorite book?
*That's hard to choose. Favorite fantasy series is the Wheel of Time. Favorite book in general? Either Never Let Me Go or The Handmaids Tale*

34.Do you sing randomly?
*Pretty much all day long*

35.Left or right-handed?
*Right*

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
*Makeup. Everything else is optional :b*

37.Where were you born and raised?
*Probably a barn*

38.What did you look like as a baby?
*Ugly. If there is such a thing as an ugly child (which I fully believe) I was it. I had a fohawk when I was born and a perfectly round blotchy red face and I had dislocated hips so I had this huge brace on as a baby. It was not good. I was actually really really ugly until high-school and then I learned to dress better and do makeup. Now I'm passable :b *

39.What countries do want to visit?
*More of Canada, New Zealand, Britain, Scotland, Australia*

40.What does your purse/bag look like?
*Brown really worn leather. It's a mans messenger bag which I love*

41.What is the color of your ipod?
*I have a black iPhone*

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
*Skin and Bones by David J Roch is still playing*

43.What kind of phone do you have?
*iPhone*

44.Do you have any bad habits?
*Oh lord, so many. Eating when bored, procrastination, laziness and many many more*
45.Do you have a twitter?
*nah*

46.A random fact about you
*My great, great, [great, great?] Uncles were pirates. I think that's really cool!*


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

1.What is your name?
*Too uncommon to post online*

2.When is your birthday?
*25/01/1992*

3.How tall are you?
*6'2"*

4.Do you have any siblings?
*Yes*

5.Do you have any pets?
*No*

6.What is your favorite color?
*Been red since I was 3 years old*

7.What is your favorite song?
*It changes once every few months*

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
*Some restaurant in Jerusalem that has the best home-fries ever*

9.What is your favorite drink?
*Orange juice*

10.What is your favorite gum?
*I don't chew*

11.What is your favorite snack?
*Um...let's be boring again and say that I don't have a favourite!*

12.What is your favorite dessert?
*Anything cold and sweet*

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
*I'm not an ice-cream expert...um, these questions are too specific...*

14.What is your favorite movie?
*Scream I*

15.What is your favorite TV show?
*Again, it varies. Right now it's "The Big Bang Theory"*

16.When did you get into makeup?
*Er....*

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
*N/A*

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
*A grave...Or maybe a cremation thingie...*

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
*I sleep diagonally, suckers!:b*

20.What is your dream car?
*Don't care about cars*

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
*The US...And I'll be there in a week or two.*

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
*Thailand*

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
*Every day is the same...*

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
*My current holiday - cause I'm allowed to go abroad.*

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
*SAS, youtube...And My E-mail. Yeah, I mainly use the internet for SAS. How sad is that?!*

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
*I despise famous people so no one.*

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
*Nope*

28.Money or love?
*Since "love" is pure fiction, I'll have to go for money.*

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
*I'm on the Gaza border most of the time nowadays, so Not Applicable.*

30.What are your turn-offs in a guy?
*N/A*

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
*Agility, strength, Flight, invisibility, live forever...I can go on and on...*

32.Are you a morning person?
*I'm a "nothing" person.*

33.What is your favorite book?
*The Harry Potter series.*

34.Do you sing randomly?
*No*

35.Left or right-handed?
*right.*

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
*Olive green army uniform.*

37.Where were you born and raised?
*In a house somewhere, I guess...*

38.What did you look like as a baby?
*Like any baby.*

39.What countries do want to visit?
*US, Australia and some asian countries.*

40.What does your purse/bag look like?
*Oh come on, this survey is for girls!*

41.What is the color of your ipod?
*Don't have one.*

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
*"We sit on barzelim"*

43.What kind of phone do you have?
*Samsung touch or something.*

44.Do you have any bad habits?
*Nah, I'm perfect!:b*

45.Do you have a twitter?
*Nope*

46.A random fact about you
*My skin is peeling from my belly at the moment cause I got burned at the beach.*


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok, I'll bite.


1.What is your name?
Doug

2.When is your birthday?
1/25/1985

3.How tall are you?
5' 11 1/2"

4.Do you have any siblings?
Yes, 3. But they're all half-siblings.

5.Do you have any pets?
I used to have a cat.

6.What is your favorite color?
Blue.

7.What is your favorite song?
Don't have one.

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
Don't have one.

9.What is your favorite drink?
Moonshine.

10.What is your favorite gum?
The ones holding my teeth.

11.What is your favorite snack?
Chocolate chip cookies, preferably soft.

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Eye scream.

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
Used to be chocolate, but now it's vanilla with chocolate swirl.

14.What is your favorite movie?
Probably Monty Python and the Holy Grail

15.What is your favorite TV show?
Certainly nothing nowadays, but the last one I was really into was Farscape before it ended in 2003.

16.When did you get into makeup?
*gasp* They know? Gaudy is the only way to go, baby!

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
I got caught on video during the Watergate Scandal Re-Enactment. Fun times!

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
Not too much, considering most of that will be owed in taxes.

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
King size bed!

20.What is your dream car?
Marauder Tank

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
Northern Canada or Greenland

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
Somewhere new and refreshing. A total palate cleanser for the mind and otherwise.

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
Anytime on the weekend, because duh.

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
I like all the major ones for different reasons.

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
Youtube (who doesn't love that site?), AmIAnnoying.com, and the mikeportnoy.com forum.

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
Bronson Pinchot as my much older brother.

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
No.

28.Money or love?
Don't know what the second one is, so I'll go with money.

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
Keys and wallet. And I will check my pockets 6,000 times just to make sure!

30.What are your turn-offs in a guy?
The fact that he assumes I'm not a guy.

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
Teleportation and invunerability (I'm already psychic, thankyouverymuch)

32.Are you a morning person?
Sure. 12-5 AM. Definitely.

33.What is your favorite book?
Horton Hears His Parents In Bed

34.Do you sing randomly?
Only if the other people around me don't want to hear it.

35.Left or right-handed?
Southpaw.

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
Clothes.

37.Where were you born and raised?
Earth... I think.

38.What did you look like as a baby?
You couldn't resist me!

39.What countries do want to visit?
Every single one that exists. You may as well just ask me what planets I want to visit also!

40.What does your purse/bag look like?
Well, the one I just rescued for the poor lady that was stolen was white.

41.What is the color of your ipod?
My IPHONE is black.

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
Jaga Jazzist - Touch of Evil

43.What kind of phone do you have?
Verizon

44.Do you have any bad habits?
Getting drunk and shouting obscenities at nobody in particular.

45.Do you have a twitter?
Forget that nonsense.

46.A random fact about you
I have a scar on my forehead from hitting my head into the railing at a subway station. It was pretty cool to watch myself bleed too!


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

1.What is your name?
*Tom*

2.When is your birthday?
*24th Feb 1994*

3.How tall are you?
*5'8*

4.Do you have any siblings?
*1 bro & 1 sis*

5.Do you have any pets?
*Rabbit & Tortoise*

6.What is your favorite color?
*Red*

7.What is your favorite song?
*There are too many good songs around to have a Favorite.*

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
*I don't have one.*

9.What is your favorite drink?
*Beer

* 10.What is your favorite gum?
*Spearmint*

11.What is your favorite snack?
*Again, I don't have one. lol.*

12.What is your favorite dessert?
*Everything*

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
*Vanilla*

14.What is your favorite movie?
*Too many good ones about to have a Favorite*

15.What is your favorite TV show?*
The Inbetweeners, Balls Of Steel, Storm Chasers.. *

16.When did you get into makeup?
*I didn't know I was in to makeup.*

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
*You must know more about me than I do.*

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
*Car. *

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
*Left*

20.What is your dream car?
*Haven't got a ****ing clue*

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
*New Zealand. Or Australia*

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
*USA..maybe OK, KS...FL.*

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
*Sunday...because I do less **** on that day than any other*

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
*Don't know.

* 25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
*Visit Frequently...****book, Twitter & Youtube*

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
*IDK*

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
*Nope*

28.Money or love?
*Both*

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
*Ipod & Keys*

30.What are your turn-offs in a guy?
*Okay, I guess this survey is ment for females...meh. *

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
*Magic.

* 32.Are you a morning person?
*Not really*

33.What is your favorite book?
*I don't read much these days*

34.Do you sing randomly?
*I wouldn't call it singing.*

35.Left or right-handed?
*Right*

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
*Clothes?*

37.Where were you born and raised?
*Planet Earth.*

38.What did you look like as a baby?
*Hot as ****.*

39.What countries do want to visit?
*America, Australia. *

40.What does your purse/bag look like?
*It's a plain black one..very boring. *

41.What is the color of your ipod?
*Black*

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
*Hit Em' Up - Lil Wayne*

43.What kind of phone do you have?
*iPhone*

44.Do you have any bad habits?
*Yes lol*
45.Do you have a twitter?
*Yes. @tom_peters1*

46.A random fact about you
*IDK... I'm a storm chaser. 
*


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

1.What is your name?
Megan (<<< Mine too!)

2.When is your birthday?
12/29/1995

3.How tall are you?
like 5'0  FUN SIZEDDD

4.Do you have any siblings?
Yupp. I have a sister.

5.Do you have any pets?
A dog and a birddd.

6.What is your favorite color?
Anyhting Neon!

7.What is your favorite song?
Right now.. either raise your glass by p!ink OR dont trust me, by 30h!3

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
Melting Pot. Im not sure if its local or like legitly everywhere.

9.What is your favorite drink?
Pink Lemonaide! ^_^ 

10.What is your favorite gum?
I.Cant.Stand.gum. misophonia.. @[email protected]

11.What is your favorite snack?
The silent kind.

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Hot fudge brownie w/ icecream on the side. mmm imma fatty!

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
Cookie doe

14.What is your favorite movie?
The human centipede... i know what you're thinking "whats wrong with you!?!?" Truthfully, im not sure why i love this movie so much.. but i do, and cant wait for the second!

15.What is your favorite TV show?
Hmm, i dont watch tv a lot, but i'd go with pretty little liars or awkward.

16.When did you get into makeup?
Never. I have to use a lot, talking drag-queen looking make up for dance, but thats abou tit.

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
I dont. I post a few concert videos, but thats about it. I was in a few with some friends a while back.

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
First, put enough away for college. Clemson, bay-bee!!

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
Well, i start in the right, but end up in all kinds of directions by morning. 

20.What is your dream car?
An old mustang. I'd spray paint it neon pink.. :x

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
Well, i haven't any interest to go out of the country, so i'd say south carolina and meet up w/ a few friends i havent seen in forever.

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
Sayin' in america!! Either georgia or south carolina. 

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
Any day.. except mondays.

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
Halloween. I love dressing up, scaring, and being scared.

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
Transformice, this, and facebook.

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
Davey Wavey. :x 

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
Just 6 lobe&industrial piercing. Oh and a henna tattoo.. if that counts.

28.Money or love?
I guess love.

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
EARPLUGSSSS! (misophonia) 

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
Rudenes and judging.

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
Invisiblity. be able to stop sound

32.Are you a morning person?
Nooope.

33.What is your favorite book?
Annie on my mind.

34.Do you sing randomly?
Only Alone. q:

35.Left or right-handed?
right.

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
Not really. I try&change it up.

37.Where were you born and raised?
Georgia.

38.What did you look like as a baby?
umm... a mini-me?

39.What countries do want to visit?
Canada!

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
Small letter-skinned brown purse thing.

41.What is the color of your ipod?
Black.

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
helena- my chemical romance.

43.What kind of phone do you have?
Kin Twan. Ish verizon.. i think.

44.Do you have any bad habits?
I trust people.. to eaisly.

45.Do you have a twitter?
Nope

46.A random fact about you
Allergic to peanutbutter Xd


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

BlazingLazer said:


> 2.When is your birthday?
> 1/25/1985


Same DOB as me and you posted after me.

Coincidence much?...


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

1.What is your name?


2.When is your birthday?
April , 1993

3.How tall are you?
5'5

4.Do you have any siblings?
Yeah

5.Do you have any pets?
No 

6.What is your favorite color?
hmmm. Orange and Blue 

7.What is your favorite song?
Changes alot. I really dig Mad World though

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
This small pizzeria that I always use to bike to with my friends. Went out of business recently though 

9.What is your favorite drink?
Chocolate Milk

10.What is your favorite gum?
Stride

11.What is your favorite snack?
Changes. Always up for chicken wings though (is that a snack...)

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Cheesecake!

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
Rolo

14.What is your favorite movie?
Not sure. Forrest Gump and Shawshank Redemption are pretty awesome.

15.What is your favorite TV show?
Chuck, How I Met Your Mother

16.When did you get into makeup?
yeah....

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
fdsfs

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
Probably some really sick shoes. Then I'd go sky-diving.

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
Right side, only cause its close to my reading lamp.

20.What is your dream car?
Not a car guy. 

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
uhhhhhhhh lets hit up Australia!

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
Don't know enough of the world to answer... Definitely want to try living in western europe for a bit.

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
saturday.

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
Christmas holidays. I like snow.

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
SAS, Brotips, Youtube.

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
Someone whos famous for being a motivational speaker or something so they could help me out.

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
Not....yet?

28.Money or love?
uhh love? 

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
Cell phone.

30.What are your turn-offs in a guy?
being a guy

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
Anything and Everything. 

32.Are you a morning person?
Not even a little. But I can hit the ground running in the morning if need be.

33.What is your favorite book?
1984 I guess. i need to read more

34.Do you sing randomly?
tout le temps

35.Left or right-handed?
righty

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
No...

37.Where were you born and raised?
Hometown city of....!

38.What did you look like as a baby?
Awesome

39.What countries do want to visit?
Everywhere. More so Australia, Europe and Brazil though.

40.What does your purse/bag look like?
dot dot dot

41.What is the color of your ipod?
black

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
Shining Down

43.What kind of phone do you have?
LG something. 

44.Do you have any bad habits?
yeas.

45.Do you have a twitter?
nah

46.A random fact about you
I can't snap.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

1.What is your name?
Catherine

2.When is your birthday?
April

3.How tall are you?
5'9

4.Do you have any siblings?
Yup

5.Do you have any pets?
Two kitties

6.What is your favorite color?
Grey

7.What is your favorite song?
Right now The Replacements - Unsatisfied

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
Olive Garden

9.What is your favorite drink?
Coffee flavoured things

10.What is your favorite gum?
Juicy Fruit

11.What is your favorite snack?
Green Olives

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Chocolate

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
Coffee

14.What is your favorite movie?
Can't pick one

15.What is your favorite TV show?
Price is Right

16.When did you get into makeup?
15

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
I didn't.

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
Mcdonald's fries

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
Right

20.What is your dream car?
One that gets me from point A to point B and can parallel park for me.

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
Somewhere in Europe. France maybe.

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
Toronto

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
Sundays (as long as I'm not working)

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
Christmas. The spirit.

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
meh

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
I don't know

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
Pierced ears

28.Money or love?
Love

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
Shoes and a jacket, otherwise I'd be good to go

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
Too many to list

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
I wanna fly

32.Are you a morning person?
Not really

33.What is your favorite book?
Joy in the Morning

34.Do you sing randomly?
Yeah

35.Left or right-handed?
Right

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
Jeans

37.Where were you born and raised?
Canada

38.What did you look like as a baby?
A cutie with fat cheeks

39.What countries do want to visit?
Various European ones, Australia, elsewhere

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
Brown and roomy

41.What is the color of your ipod?
Black

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
Don't know

43.What kind of phone do you have?
Samsung

44.Do you have any bad habits?
Yes

45.Do you have a twitter?
No

46.A random fact about you
I get horrible heartburn when I drink alcohol


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Hadron said:


> Same DOB as me and you posted after me.
> 
> Coincidence much?...


Yes.

Since you share my DOB I hereby give you Certified Cool status, bestowed opon by me. Congrats on your Honour, Hadron (Collider)!


----------



## catsxx (Aug 25, 2011)

1.What is your name?
Cassie

2.When is your birthday?
October 11

3.How tall are you?
about 5"6

4.Do you have any siblings?
Two sisters for me

5.Do you have any pets?
Two kitties and a dog

6.What is your favorite color?
Green!

7.What is your favorite song?
Je Veux, by Zaz (currently)

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
Niko Niko's...maybe. I don't want to think about food, ugh.

9.What is your favorite drink?
Water

10.What is your favorite gum?
The key lime pie one...the gross ones no one actually likes.

11.What is your favorite snack?
Natural peanut butter. Baby carrots. Watermellon and green grapes.

12.What is your favorite dessert?
I have a love/hate relationship with all junk food. Ice cream.

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
Oh wow. Frozen Yogurt is better. I love Swirll so much.

14.What is your favorite movie?
Les Diaboliques! Love it. Or anything with Ryan Gosling.

15.What is your favorite TV show?
Skins (the UK one), What Would You Do?, Lost, Dexter, the IT Crowd

16.When did you get into makeup?
When I was thirteen. That's when my mom let me start wearing it anyways. I only wear mascara now.

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
I just watch them, I couldn't talk into a camera.

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
I was going to say a bunch of plane tickets...but first? A bunch of sweaters. Or a kitten that never ages.

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
Doesn't it depend which way you're looking at it?

20.What is your dream car?
A...truck. 

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
Europe is wonderful, I've been several times. Same with Mexico. Hm.
Oh, I know. I want to go to that hotel made entirely out of ice in Russia.

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
New York City or Iceland.

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
Thursday

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
Thanksgiving. I have a huge family, and it goes on for several days usually.

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
cryingwhileeating, stumbleupon, facebook

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
Buffy the Vampire Slayer. Or that man in Japan who stayed behind to take care of all the animals when the entire town was evacuated because of a nuclear blast or something? I don't exactly remember.
I want an older brother.

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
Ears. Piercings, I mean

28.Money or love?
Love :3

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
Lip balm, a pocket mirror, and my iPod

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
A closed mind, immaturity, someone who is much too eager to please, and insulting

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
Mind control. Also a singing voice like Ariel.

32.Are you a morning person?
Sometimes, yeah

33.What is your favorite book?
I'm reading Phantoms in the Brain. Love. It.

34.Do you sing randomly?
Of course I do.

35.Left or right-handed?
I wish I was left.

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
A sweater. Some kind of pin, necklace, or earrings.

37.Where were you born and raised?
The world.

38.What did you look like as a baby?
Huge eyes, I never blinked. Just stared at everyone.

39.What countries do want to visit?
I want to go to the Czech Republic 
or ICELAND.

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
I carry large bags. My favorite is cloth material I guess, a shoulder bag, red, with all these designs on it. I got it at this place called Retropolis.

41.What is the color of your ipod?
Black, but I have a purple case.

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
Hometown Glory.
Noo, it was a song from The Lion King.

43.What kind of phone do you have?
Pink blackjack

44.Do you have any bad habits?
I'm always touching my collarbone and messing with my hands.

45.Do you have a twitter?
No

46.A random fact about you
I gave flowers to the pizza man when I was little.


Also, to the person that said their favorite movie was The Human Centipede...HAHAH


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1.What is your name?
N/A

2.When is your birthday?
A long time ago. :kma

3.How tall are you?
5'10" 1/2

4.Do you have any siblings?
Two younger brothers.

5.Do you have any pets?
Nope

6.What is your favorite color?
Blue

7.What is your favorite song?
Hells Bells - AC/DC is one of them there are many others. 

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
N/A

9.What is your favorite drink?
Tomato juice 

10.What is your favorite gum?
N/A

11.What is your favorite snack?
Chocolate chip cookies 

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Ice cream

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
Umpqua Mountain Blackberry Revel 

14.What is your favorite movie?
Currently it's, He Was a Quiet Man.

15.What is your favorite TV show?
Currently: Breaking Bad, Of all time: M*A*S*H.

16.When did you get into makeup?
N/A

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
I don't do videos but I do watch them on youtube.

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
A house

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
The middle

20.What is your dream car?
'66 Baracuda (I owned one once a lot of years ago)

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
Macchu Picchu

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
I would never move away from the area I live now.

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
N/A

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
I was born on Thanksgiving day so...

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
Youtube, Amazon.com, Titantv.com

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
Robin Williams 

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
Nope

28.Money or love?
Money

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
My clothes 

30.What are your turn-offs in a girl?
*****y attitude

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
Invisibility 

32.Are you a morning person?
No I am not

33.What is your favorite book?
Inherit the Stars, The Gentle Giants of Ganymede and Giants' Star

34.Do you sing randomly?
Only in the car and only if I'm all alone.

35.Left or right-handed?
Right

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
Nope other than underwear. 

37.Where were you born and raised?
The Northwest U.S.A.

38.What did you look like as a baby?
I was small and cute as a bug! :duck

39.What countries do want to visit?
N/A.

40.What does your purse/bag look like?
N/A

41.What is the color of your ipod?
I've never owned one.

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
N/A

43.What kind of phone do you have?
I've never owned one.

44.Do you have any bad habits?
None that I am aware of.

45.Do you have a twitter?
Nope

46.A random fact about you
I love music. :boogie


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

1.What is your name?
*Rosanna*

2.When is your birthday?
*19.01.1993*

3.How tall are you?
*l5"6*

4.Do you have any siblings?
*One brother.*

5.Do you have any pets?
*Sadly, no.*

6.What is your favorite color?
*Blue.*

7.What is your favorite song?
*That's an almost impossible question!*

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
*I don't go out enough to have a favorite lol*

9.What is your favorite drink?
*I drink a lot of water, alcohol wise, probably desperados or margaritas*.

10.What is your favorite gum?
*Something sweet with long lasting flavor!*

11.What is your favorite snack?
*Biscuits. *

12.What is your favorite dessert?
*Caramel sundaes, or brownies or chocolat fondant.*

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
*Cookie dough or honey comb. 
*
14.What is your favorite movie?
*Another impossible question, maybe Rushmore.*

15.What is your favorite TV show?
*Less impossible question, maybe It's always sunny in Philadelphia.*

16.When did you get into makeup?
*Probably around 17/18.*

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
*It just happened lol*

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
*A nice place to live.*

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
*Right,well,i have a single, but still probably right.*

20.What is your dream car?
*No idea.*

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
*Greece or canada.*

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
NZ, Canada, the UK.

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
*Friday, just for the feeling of temporary liberty.*

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
*Christmas, for the family and food.*

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
*Tumblr, Facebook, Tinychat.*

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
*Tom Felton.*

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
*Ears pierced twice.*

28.Money or love?
*Love!*

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
*Purse, MP3, Vaseline lip balm.*

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
*Cocky, prejudice,and some other stuff.*

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
*Shape shifter.*

32.Are you a morning person?
*Nope.*

33.What is your favorite book?
*Maybe, the Catcher in the Rye.*

34.Do you sing randomly?
*Yup.*

35.Left or right-handed?
*Right.*

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
*Underwear.*

37.Where were you born and raised?
*In West Philadelphia.*

38.What did you look like as a baby?
*A cute explosion.*

39.What countries do want to visit?
*Already answered.*

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
*It's black and shiny with fluorescent patterned hearts.*

41.What is the color of your ipod?
*Don't have one.*

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
*Lights turned on - Childish Gambino*

43.What kind of phone do you have?
*Sony Ericsson.*

44.Do you have any bad habits?
*Biting the skin around my nails, smoking *

45.Do you have a twitter?
*Nope*

46.A random fact about you
*I have **** eye sight.*


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

1.What is your name?
alissa

2.When is your birthday?
5/30/82

3.How tall are you?
5'6

4.Do you have any siblings?
only child

5.Do you have any pets?
yeah a dog boston terrier and a cat (who is currently missing). hope i find her soon.

6.What is your favorite color?
purple/black

7.What is your favorite song?
it always changes but right now adele someone like you

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
olive garden or gino's pizza

9.What is your favorite drink?
pepsi 

10.What is your favorite gum?
spearmint

11.What is your favorite snack?
cashews

12.What is your favorite dessert?
brownies or cookie dough ice cream

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
^ ^

14.What is your favorite movie?
dont have one

15.What is your favorite TV show?
intervention, house, chelsea lately

16.When did you get into makeup?
like 16

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
never done that

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
an accountant to help me handle the money first. i would buy a house and car.

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
left

20.What is your dream car?
not sure

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
hawaii

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
maybe france

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
it doesn't matter to me

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
i'm not a fan of holidays

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
yahoo, this one and youtube

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
jessica biel idk first one that came to mind

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
yes ears and one tattoo

28.Money or love?
why cant i have both 

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
purse

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
lies

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
reading peoples minds

32.Are you a morning person?
not at all!

33.What is your favorite book?
none

34.Do you sing randomly?
sometimes

35.Left or right-handed?
right

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
contacts

37.Where were you born and raised?
il

38.What did you look like as a baby?
lots of brown hair

39.What countries do want to visit?
already asked 

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
black with a white pattern

41.What is the color of your ipod?
pink

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
peral jam black

43.What kind of phone do you have?
lg banter

44.Do you have any bad habits?
sure where do i start

45.Do you have a twitter?
no

46.A random fact about you
i have green eyes


----------



## stillirise (Aug 4, 2011)

I can't sleep 

4.Do you have any siblings?
none!

5.Do you have any pets?
I have a cactus.

7.What is your favorite song?
Last songs heard: Poetry by KRS-One and Scott La Rock & Mismatch by Harry Chapin

14.What is your favorite movie?
Last movie watched: Beauty and the Beast (for a university class in Children's Literature :S) 

15.What is your favorite TV show?
Last show watched: The Venture Bros

16.When did you get into makeup?
I am much more interesting in wearing makeup than the average male.

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
Highgate Cemetery (London, England)

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
Unfortunately, Canada is pretty much the best place to live right now by my estimation. Maybe Sweden. 

33.What is your favorite book?
Last books read: The Words of my Roaring by Robert Kroetsch (RIP) & The Handmaiden's Tale by Margaret Atwood

34.Do you sing randomly?
Just moved in with new people, so I am a little self-conscious. I try though.

38.What did you look like as a baby?
Blonde and cute and also fat. 

39.What countries do want to visit?
Argentina, China, Czech Republic, France, India, Kenya, Russia (with aid from an alphabetical list of countries)

41.What is the color of your ipod?
My MP3 player is purple and flashes like 6 different colours when the battery is low :S.

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
Bob Dylan - Moonshiner

46.A random fact about you
I have insomnia.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

*1.What is your name?*
Laura

*2.When is your birthday?*
11/05/1989

*3.How tall are you?*
5'3

*4.Do you have any siblings?*
2 older brothers

*5.Do you have any pets?*
2 doggies, both mixes, both rescues

*6.What is your favorite color?*
Pink

*7.What is your favorite song?*
It's hard to choose. Currently "Someone Like You" by Adele is the played song on my ipod.

*8.What is your favorite restaurant?*
Does Subway count?

*9.What is your favorite drink?*
Ski

*10.What is your favorite gum?*
I'm not too picky about my gum

*11.What is your favorite snack?*
Anything sweet

*12.What is your favorite dessert?*
Red Velvet Cake/Cupcakes

*13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?*
Red Velvet

*14.What is your favorite movie?*
This is way too hard to choose a fav.

*15.What is your favorite TV show?*
Again, too hard to choose. The shows that I mostly watch are The Big Bang Theory, How I Met Your Mother, Pretty Little Liars, and Glee.

*16.When did you get into makeup?*
6th grade

*17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?*
I don't put videos up on youtube.

*18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?*
Probably my own house.

*19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?*
The right.

*20.What is your dream car?*
I really want a Chevy Equinox.

*21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?*
Ireland.

*22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?*
Probably anywhere in the UK.

*23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?*
Friday.

*24.What is your favorite holiday and why?*
I don't really have a favorite holiday.
*
25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?*
I'm embarrassed to say but the sites I mostly visit are gossip sites: Perezhilton, People, and Eonline.

*26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?*
Kelly Clarkson. She just comes across genuine.

*27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?*
I have my lobes double pierced on each side and a cartilage on my left ear. I know, I know. I'm pretty wild.

*28.Money or love?*
Hmm, I guess love.

*29.Things you cant leave the house without?*
My purse. 
*
30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?*
I can't stand when a guys is cocky, rude, temperamental...

*31.What superhero power would you want to have?*
I guess invisibility.

*32.Are you a morning person?*
Nope!

*33.What is your favorite book?*
I guess New Moon.

*34.Do you sing randomly?*
Yes, but not very well.

*35.Left or right-handed?*
I'm a righty.

*36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?*
I love wearing jeans.

*37.Where were you born and raised?*
Indiana.

*38.What did you look like as a baby?*
A cute little girl with chubby cheeks, that I still have to this day.

*39.What countries do want to visit?*
Europe.

*40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?*
It's black w/ black stripes. The stripes go from kind of silk to velvety.

*41.What is the color of your ipod?*
Pink.

*42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?*
Set Fire to the Rain by Adele.

*43.What kind of phone do you have?*
Iphone 3gs.

*44.Do you have any bad habits?*
I'm a nail biter and a leg shaker.

*45.Do you have a twitter?*
Nope!

*46.A random fact about you*
I drive a yellow mustang, which I quickly regretted buying.


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

1.What is your name?
Teal

2.When is your birthday?
April 28

3.How tall are you?
5'1"

4.Do you have any siblings?
2 Brothers

5.Do you have any pets?
One dog and one cat

6.What is your favorite color?
Grey

7.What is your favorite song?
The Memory Could Not Be Read by Intruder Alert!

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
I don't know

9.What is your favorite drink?
Tea

10.What is your favorite gum?
Five

11.What is your favorite snack?
Chips

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Cake

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
Cookies and Cream

14.What is your favorite movie?
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

15.What is your favorite TV show?
Doctor Who, Dexter

16.When did you get into makeup?
I never have

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
I don't post on youtube

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
Clothes and shoes

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
Middle

20.What is your dream car?
I don't really care

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
Australia or New Zealand

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
East coast

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
Saturdays

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
Christmas, I love winter and I think of it as family time

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
Tumblr, AVEN, and Facebook

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
Andy Hull

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
No

28.Money or love?
Love

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
My ID and room key

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
It all depends

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
Being super fast

32.Are you a morning person?
For the most part

33.What is your favorite book?
The Perks of Being a Wallflower

34.Do you sing randomly?
No

35.Left or right-handed?
Right

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
Glasses

37.Where were you born and raised?
Born in China, raised in Oregon

38.What did you look like as a baby?
Small

39.What countries do want to visit?
Australia and New Zealand

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
I don't carry a purse

41.What is the color of your ipod?
White

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
I don't remember

43.What kind of phone do you have?
Blackberry Storm 2

44.Do you have any bad habits?
A few

45.Do you have a twitter?
No

46.A random fact about you
I like to read


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

*1.What is your name?*
His Royal Highness

*2.When is your birthday?*
_ /_ / 1983

*3.How tall are you?*
5'10"

*4.Do you have any siblings?*
1 older sister

*5.Do you have any pets?*
no

*6.What is your favorite color?*
blue

*7.What is your favorite song?*
I can't remember

*8.What is your favorite restaurant?*
There's a Thai place and an Indian place near here that I like

*9.What is your favorite drink?*
water

*10.What is your favorite gum?*
I hate gum

*11.What is your favorite snack?*
Chips I guess. But I haven't had it in years.

*12.What is your favorite dessert?*
Vanilla ice cream

*13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?*
Vanilla

*14.What is your favorite movie?*
Lord of the Rings, Gladiator, stuff like that

*15.What is your favorite TV show?*
Of all time: Simpsons. Currently: maybe Family Guy

*16.When did you get into makeup?*
When I was 5 I put on my mom's lipstick. I also went to school one day wearing nail polish and the boys made fun of me and told me to go to the girls' bathroom.

*17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?*
Never have

*18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?*
Nothing

*19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?*
My bed is just slightly wider than me. There are no sides.

*20.What is your dream car?*
One that has zero emissions. The Flintstones car looks appealing.

* 21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?*
India, a few places in the Himalayas, by myself.

*22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?*
For now, I'm already living in a place I'm satisfied with (Canada). That could change in the future.

*23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?*
Friday. End of the week and I take my weekly nightwalk, which is pretty much my only 'social' activity.

*24.What is your favorite holiday and why?*
Halloween

*25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?*
SAS, Youtube, Google

*26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?*
Neil Degrasse Tyson

*27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?*
No

*28.Money or love?*
Love

*29.Things you cant leave the house without?*
Glasses (actually I can't leave the bed without it)

*30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?*
aggressiveness

*31.What superhero power would you want to have?*
flying

*32.Are you a morning person?*
No

*33.What is your favorite book?*
Some book I saw a long time ago with a weird plot, but I can't remember anything about it

*34.Do you sing randomly?*
No

*35.Left or right-handed?*
Right

*36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?*
Glasses and watch

*37.Where were you born and raised?*
UK

*38.What did you look like as a baby?*
hilarious

*39.What countries do want to visit?*
Ones I want to seen which I haven't already seen: Cambodia, Egypt, Israel, Italy, Peru

*40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?*
Thin and black

*41.What is the color of your ipod?*
Don't have one

*42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?*
Last song on computer: Paganini's La Campanella

*43.What kind of phone do you have?*
A 4-year-old Motorola

*44.Do you have any bad habits?*
wasting time, doing things repetitively

*45.Do you have a twitter?*
No

*46.A random fact about you*
I sleep with the shades completely open.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

1.What is your name?
*Nitin*

2.When is your birthday?
*January 26 1994*

3.How tall are you?
*5'5"*

4.Do you have any siblings?
*One twin sister*

5.Do you have any pets?
*Nope *

6.What is your favorite color?
*Blue*

7.What is your favorite song?
*Hallelujah, Bohemian Rhapsody, many others*

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
*I don't go out to eat enough to know.*

9.What is your favorite drink?
*Water? Also I love Fanta.

* 10.What is your favorite gum?
*None please.*

11.What is your favorite snack?
*I enjoy food in general. I will snack on ANYTHING.*

12.What is your favorite dessert?
*Everything*

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
*Cookies and cream. Yummy.*

14.What is your favorite movie?
*The King's Speech*

15.What is your favorite TV show?*
Big Bang Theory*

16.When did you get into makeup?
*Never*

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
*My little secret.*

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
*Car.*

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
*I have a single bed.*

20.What is your dream car?
*Bugatti Veyron.*

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
*Paris <3*

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
*USA. If I could speak French, Paris.*

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
*They all have their downsides.*

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
*Don't really have one.

* 25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
*Facebook, SAS, Gmail.*

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
*That would be awkward.*

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
*Nope*

28.Money or love?
*Love*

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
*A shower, cell phone, wallet.*

30.What are your turn-offs in a guy?
*Mostly the whole being a guy thing. *

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
*Either mind reading or superhuman intelligence.
* 32.Are you a morning person?
*Not at all.*

33.What is your favorite book?
*Lots of great books. Maybe Night be Elie Weisel*

34.Do you sing randomly?
*All the time yay!*

35.Left or right-handed?
*Left*

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
*Clothes, generally.*

37.Where were you born and raised?
*Born, India. Raised, Minnesota.*

38.What did you look like as a baby?
*No idea.*

39.What countries do want to visit?
*France, Italy, China, Germany *

40.What does your purse/bag look like?
*Hmmm. *

41.What is the color of your ipod?
*Orange!*

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
*No idea.*

43.What kind of phone do you have?
*The one with the slide keyboard that TMobile offered for free.*

44.Do you have any bad habits?
*Yeah - procrastination, pulling on hair, quick to make judgements (bad or good.)*
45.Do you have a twitter?
*Nope.*

46.A random fact about you
*I like to solve Rubik's Cubes. 
*


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

1.What is your name?
Amber

2.When is your birthday? 
January 9th

3.How tall are you?
5'1"

4.Do you have any siblings? 
4. 3 sisters and 1 brother

5.Do you have any pets? 
Yep a hamster and a kitten

6.What is your favorite color? 
Purple

7.What is your favorite song? 
Hmmm, don't have an exact favorite... Maybe "As the World Falls Down" by David Bowie or "Unchained Melody" by the Righteous Brothers

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
Cicis haha. I looove their macaroni and cheese pizza.

9.What is your favorite drink? 
Water.

10.What is your favorite gum?
It doesn't matter

11.What is your favorite snack? 
Probably Doritos 

12.What is your favorite dessert? 
Chocolate cake

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream? 
Vanilla. I'm boring like that.

14.What is your favorite movie? 
Labyrinth.

15.What is your favorite TV show? 
Buffy the Vampire Slayer

16.When did you get into makeup? 
I think it was 8th grade, maybe 7th.

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube? 
I didn't.

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first? 
Braces. Or driving lessons.

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on? 
I take up the whole bed.

20.What is your dream car? 
Something reliable?

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be? 
Spain or Puerto Rico perhaps.

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be? 
Hmm. I'd probably live in PA. I'm not sure why. 

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why? 
Mondays only if I don't have school or work. I can go out without there being tons of people around.

24.What is your favorite holiday and why? 
Halloween. I like scary stuff even though it makes me paranoid.

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
Facebook, SAS, Gaiaonline..

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose? 
I'm not sure.

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos? 
My ears and my tongue

28.Money or love? 
Love

29.Things you cant leave the house without? 
Purse, cellphone, clothes. 

30.What are your turn-offs in a guy? 
Arrogance and lying. 

31.What superhero power would you want to have? 
telekinesis

32.Are you a morning person?
Not really

33.What is your favorite book? 
I really liked House of Leaves. 

34.Do you sing randomly? 
Yerp.

35.Left or right-handed? 
Right

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday? 
Clothing.

37.Where were you born and raised? 
Maryland

38.What did you look like as a baby? 
Ugly

39.What countries do want to visit? 
Ireland, Puerto Rico, Spain, Japan, France, Greece.

40.What does your purse/bag look like? 
Black.

41.What is the color of your ipod? 
Purple

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod? 
I don't feel like checking.

43.What kind of phone do you have? 
A sucky one.

44.Do you have any bad habits? 
Laziness. Procrastination. Easily distracted.

45.Do you have a twitter?
Nope.

46.A random fact about you 
I'm too lazy to think.


----------



## Crystallize (Dec 20, 2010)

1.What is your name?
*Crystal*

2.When is your birthday?
*5/13/1992*

3.How tall are you?
*5'0*

4.Do you have any siblings?
*An older sister*

5.Do you have any pets?
*2 cats and a dog...One of my cats recently passed away.*

6.What is your favorite color?
*I don't really have a favorite color.*

7.What is your favorite song?
*There's a lot.*

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
*Red Robin and Chilli's.*

9.What is your favorite drink?
*I love milk. And Captain Morgan. And Budlight. *

10.What is your favorite gum?
*None...*

11.What is your favorite snack?
*I like a lot of snacks.*

12.What is your favorite dessert?
*Idk.*

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
*Chocolate chip cookie dough.*

14.What is your favorite movie?
*I'm not sure.*

15.What is your favorite TV show?
*Grey's anatomy, The Golden Girls, Dexter, Breaking Bad, Criminal Minds*

16.When did you get into makeup?
*I first started wearing it in 7th grade.*

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
*Never have.*

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
*A new car*

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
*The middle.*

20.What is your dream car?
*Subaru STI. Shelby GT 500. BMW.*

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
*Not sure..*

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
*Washington state.*

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
*I don't have a favorite day.*

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
*Christmas!! I love everything about it!*

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
*This website. Sopuzzle.com. Powerpets.com*
*http://www.powerpets.com/?rid=320734*

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
*Idk...*

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
*I'm getting my monroe pierced with my next paycheck*

28.Money or love?
*Love.*

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
*My car keys.*

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
*I don't like guys who are short.*

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
*Being invisible.*

32.Are you a morning person?
*No.*

33.What is your favorite book?
*The Harry Potter books, Anything by Ellen Hopkins, Perfect, The Outsiders, The Perks of Being a Wallflower, Water for Elephants.*

34.Do you sing randomly?
*Sometimes.*

35.Left or right-handed?
*Right.*

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
*A bra and underwear...*

37.Where were you born and raised?
*Spokane and Seattle.*

38.What did you look like as a baby?
*A baby with red cheeks.*

39.What countries do want to visit?
*Idk.*

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
*A black Kathy Van Zeeland purse.*

41.What is the color of your ipod?
*I used to have a silver one but it broke.*

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
*Idk.*

43.What kind of phone do you have?
*Its broken.*

44.Do you have any bad habits?
*Yes*

45.Do you have a twitter?
*No.*

46.A random fact about you
*I sleep with my baby blankets and a stuffed animal (Mr. Giraffe) everynight*


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

*1.What is your name?
Shannon

2.When is your birthday?
July 18, 1990

3.How tall are you?
4'11

4.Do you have any siblings?
A brother and a sister

5.Do you have any pets?
A cat and 3 dogs*

*6.What is your favorite color?
Don't have one*

*7.What is your favorite song?
Photograph by Def Leppard*

*8.What is your favorite restaurant?*
*Don't go out enough to have one.*

*9.What is your favorite drink?
Water?*

*10.What is your favorite gum?
I like fruity gum the best.*

*11.What is your favorite snack?*
*Ummm...

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Chocolate*
*
13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
Reese's Peanut Butter Cup

14.What is your favorite movie?
The Notebook, Dirty Dancing, The Princess Bride...

15.What is your favorite TV show?
Glee or Doctor Who

16.When did you get into makeup?
17 I started wearing foundation. 19 I started wearing lipgloss, eyeliner and mascara.

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
Don't.

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
A college education.

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
The Left.

20.What is your dream car?
One that runs...

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
It's not spontaneous if you're planning it...

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
Australia or Ireland

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
Tuesday because it doesn't get a lot of live.

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
Seattle Mariners Opening Day. It's not an actual holiday meaning it's not on the calendars and the banks aren't closed and I'm a huge baseball fan.

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
This site, nanowrimo.org and facebook

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
Taylor Swift

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
Nope

28.Money or love?
Love.

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
My purse.

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
Not trying to be Christ-like.

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
Can you get back to me on that one?

32.Are you a morning person?
I can be.

33.What is your favorite book?
My favortie book is the Book of Mormon, my favortie novel would probably be The Notebook by Nicholas Sparks.

34.Do you sing randomly?
Nope.

35.Left or right-handed?
right.

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
Not since the stone fell off my ring.

37.Where were you born and raised?
Just south of Seattle.

38.What did you look like as a baby?
Like any other baby, I did have pierced ears though.

39.What countries do want to visit?
Australia, Ireland, Sweden, can't think of others right now.

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
It's black...

41.What is the color of your ipod?
Don't have one.

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
Don't remember.

43.What kind of phone do you have?
Don't have one.

44.Do you have any bad habits?
I still suck my thumb, I crack my toe, I pick my nose (TMI though, right?)

45.Do you have a twitter?
yes, but I haven't used it in awhile and I only use it to follow other people, like Taylor Swift.

46.A random fact about you
I can listen to the same song for hours on repeat.

*


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

My answers are always really boring,but OK:

1.What is your name?
Matthew

2.When is your birthday? 
05/02/1987

3.How tall are you?
6'3"/1.91m

4.Do you have any siblings? 
1 brother - 26

5.Do you have any pets? 
No

6.What is your favorite color? 
Orange

7.What is your favorite song? 
The Smiths - "There Is A Light That Never Goes Out"

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
Speights Ale House

9.What is your favorite drink? 
Just Juice

10.What is your favorite gum?
Don't care

11.What is your favorite snack? 
Cheese Sandwich 

12.What is your favorite dessert? 
Pavlova

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream? 
Boysenberry

14.What is your favorite movie? 
Psycho

15.What is your favorite TV show? 
Cheers

16.When did you get into makeup? 
Um

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube? 
I didn't.

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first? 
House

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on? 
None in particular

20.What is your dream car? 
Something reliable?

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be? 
Thailand

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be? 
Australia 

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why? 
Saturdays - pretty much the only night I can stay up late

24.What is your favorite holiday and why? 
Christmas - dinner and family

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
trademe,SAS,youtube

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose? 
Richie McCaw

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos? 
No

28.Money or love? 
Money

29.Things you cant leave the house without? 
Wallet,phone,ipod 

30.What are your turn-offs in a girl? 
Overweight,arrogant

31.What superhero power would you want to have? 
Invisible

32.Are you a morning person?
Yes

33.What is your favorite book? 
Lord Of The Rings 

34.Do you sing randomly? 
Yeah

35.Left or right-handed? 
Right

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday? 
Clothing.

37.Where were you born and raised? 
Here

38.What did you look like as a baby? 
Ugly

39.What countries do want to visit? 
Australia,UK/Ireland,USA,Italy,Greece,Thailand,Japan,South Africa,Brazil

40.What does your purse/bag look like? 
Black.

41.What is the color of your ipod? 
Black

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod? 
Allman Brothers - Whipping Post

43.What kind of phone do you have? 
Don't know,some sort of google android thing - I got given it...

44.Do you have any bad habits? 
Laziness,Procrastination,heaps more I'm sure

45.Do you have a twitter?
Nah - and will never

46.A random fact about you 
:um


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I will do one, even though not many people will read it... but it's fun to do these.

1.What is your name?
Cheesecake

2.When is your birthday?
08/24/1992

3.How tall are you?
5'8"

4.Do you have any siblings?
1 brother, and I have other half-siblings. They are all half-siblings, but I don't like calling my brother a half-brother.

5.Do you have any pets?
I have dog. He likes to run around. I fight with him over his toys.

6.What is your favorite color?
Blue

7.What is your favorite song?
*sigh* don't feel like answering.

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
Hm... I do like those Mexican restaurants. I always order beef enchiladas.

9.What is your favorite drink?
Orange juice.

10.What is your favorite gum?
I don't chew gum.

11.What is your favorite snack?
I like those flamin' Hot Munchies, or Cheez-its.

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Cheesecake! Of course.

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
I like cookie dough ice cream.

14.What is your favorite movie?
Hm... City of God. Die Hard. Shawshank Redemption. Sin Nombre. Some others.

15.What is your favorite TV show?
I am not sure. I like Dexter, LOST, COPS, Pawn Stars, South Park, Survivor, Big Brother, Prison Break, How It's Made, MythBusters, Hell's Kitchen. I like a large variety.

16.When did you get into makeup?
Hm... I am not into makeup..

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
I would not do that.

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
I am not sure. I think I would help my family pay some bills first. After that I would probably use some for college, then for entertainment things.

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
I sleep all over my bed. Sometimes on the right side, sometimes on the right side backwards. Sometimes diagonally. Sometimes sleeping with my feet going off the edge.

20.What is your dream car?
I don't have one. I just want it to have good gas mileage.

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
I think China. It has a lot of nice places I think. So big, so much variety. I really like China.

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
China.

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
Saturdays. I get to stay at home all day. I can wake up whenever I want, I can do whatever I want. I can sleep whenever I want.

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
Maybe Christmas, then Halloween. Christmas corresponds with school breaks, and it has a nice winter feel, and of course there are presents and food. Then would be Thanksgiving, again for the break, and the food. And then Halloween. I like horror things.

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
SAS, YouTube, GameFAQs.

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
I'm not sure. I don't know them enough.

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
I do not. 

28.Money or love?
Love. Money wouldn't make me happy.

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
I can't leave without my driver's license and keys. 

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
Judgemental, dishonest, mean

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
Teleportation, invisibility, flying, super healing. It would be so nice to be perfect!

32.Are you a morning person?
I am an all day person.

33.What is your favorite book?
It's hard to say.

34.Do you sing randomly?
I sing all the time, not randomly.

35.Left or right-handed?
Right.

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
I wear my glasses, since I can't see without them. My new sneakers, and my sweater.

37.Where were you born and raised?
Atlanta, Georgia.

38.What did you look like as a baby?
Bald, big cheeks, happy...

39.What countries do want to visit?
I won't answer a question twic
!
40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
My wallet is black.

41.What is the color of your ipod?
I don't have an iPod.

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
The last song I played was All Good Things by Nelly Furtado.

43.What kind of phone do you have?
A Samsung Freeform. It gets the job done.

44.Do you have any bad habits?
I bite my nails, I touch my face. 

45.Do you have a twitter?
I do not.

46.A random fact about you
Black hair, brown eyes, Hispanic.


----------



## emmaaa (Aug 12, 2011)

What is your name?
Emma

2.When is your birthday?
Feb. 15

3.How tall are you?
5'5

4.Do you have any siblings?
2 bros

5.Do you have any pets?
Nope. Allergic 

6.What is your favorite color?
Purple

7.What is your favorite song?
There are too many good songs around to have a Favorite.

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
Moose

9.What is your favorite drink?
7up

10.What is your favorite gum?
Spearmint

11.What is your favorite snack?
Basically anything ahahaa. But probably frosted flakes cereal

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Ice cream. 

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
Strawberry

14.What is your favorite movie?
Too many good ones about to have a Favorite

15.What is your favorite TV show?
Curb your enthusiasm

16.When did you get into makeup?
Grade 8. But recntly stopped wearing it cause I'm lazy. 

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
Don't have any

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
New laptop 

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
Left

20.What is your dream car?
No idea. I can't even drive ahaa

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
Italy

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
Uk maybe

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
Saturday, because there is no school the day of, and don't have to worry about waking up early the next day

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
I don't really have one. 

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
TUMBLR. Twitter. And facebook. 

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
Eminem

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
Just ears

28.Money or love?
Money

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
Phone

30.What are your turn-offs in a guy?
If he smokes

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
Fly

32.Are you a morning person?
NooOoooooooooo

33.What is your favorite book?
Columbine

34.Do you sing randomly?
Haahh nnoo 

35.Left or right-handed?
Right

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
Uniform 

37.Where were you born and raised?
In a boring town in canada ontario

38.What did you look like as a baby?
I think I looked like a boy....

39.What countries do want to visit?
Uk, australia

40.What does your purse/bag look like?
It's black

41.What is the color of your ipod?
Pink... Well it's an mp3.... Don't judge. 

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
Eminem- brain damage

43.What kind of phone do you have?
Blackberry

44.Do you have any bad habits?
Yes... Biting nail polish off 

45.Do you have a twitter?
Yeep

46.A random fact about you
Don't SAers hate this question? Cause I do ahahaa


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

1.What is your name?
Only for close friends

2.When is your birthday?
Mar 15

3.How tall are you?
like 5'6"

4.Do you have any siblings?
yes 3

5.Do you have any pets?
Not at present(my neighbors kill cats)

6.What is your favorite color?
Color Blind

7.What is your favorite song?
No Fav

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
Dont go out for food

9.What is your favorite drink?
Coffee

10.What is your favorite gum?
Sugar Free

11.What is your favorite snack?
Bacon Sandwich

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Cheescake.

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
Choc Chip 

14.What is your favorite movie?
Not into fairy tales

15.What is your favorite TV show?
The Weather

16.When did you get into makeup?
Dont Use it.

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
I Saw it As a free way of hosting my art.

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
A new hoose

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
the edge

20.What is your dream car?
One which has a fuel cell.

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
Iceland

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
I Can And Do Live In Scotland

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
Everyday

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
My Life is a holiday

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
SAS SAS SAS

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
Ghandi

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
Yes

28.Money or love?
love

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
pants 

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
Bad smell Right Wingness

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
None

32.Are you a morning person?
No I'm an SA person

33.What is your favorite book?
The Dice Man by Luke Rheinhardt

34.Do you sing randomly?
Yes

35.Left or right-handed?
R

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
underpants

37.Where were you born and raised?
Not here.

38.What did you look like as a baby?
small bald pink

39.What countries do want to visit?
Iceland, Norway,Denmark, Netherlands, Eire.

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
Gucci black

41.What is the color of your ipod?
Never had one

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
See above

43.What kind of phone do you have?
old candybar siemens

44.Do you have any bad habits?
SA

45.Do you have a twitter?
Nope

46.A random fact about you
Everyone hates me


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

1.What is your name?
Better call in some scientists, this one will stump them for years.

2.When is your birthday?
6/12/1993

3.How tall are you?
Around 6'1

4.Do you have any siblings?
Yeah one brother

5.Do you have any pets?
Yeah a cat, called puss (creative). She's my best friend in the world.

6.What is your favorite color?
Fluro green 8)

7.What is your favorite song?
Song? I'm not sure.

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
Rossini Cafe in Sydney  Or this place I've been going to a bit lately, I can't remember its name...it was Italian.

9.What is your favorite drink?
Raspberry Soda

10.What is your favorite gum?
I have absolutely no idea.

11.What is your favorite snack?
Hmm....Nacho cheese doritos 

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Rich chocolate pudding, sticky date pudding, lemon meringue pie, turkish delight ice-cream.

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
Turkish delight.

14.What is your favorite movie?
Hmm, I saw 2:37 the other day and at this point that is my favourite movie, probably only for a day or two longer though 

15.What is your favorite TV show?
South park, followed by family guy. 

16.When did you get into makeup?
When I was like 6, I have hardly been seen without it since.

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
Well, it started out as an attempt to get into mainstream acting...

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
A chupa chup

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
Every night like both sides, all four corners, both ends, and occasionally on the floor right next to the bed.

20.What is your dream car?
Hmm, never really thought of it...

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
U.S. or Canada.

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
Somewhere in the U.S. or Canada

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
Used to be Fridays, now probably Sundays.

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
Christmas I guess...

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
Youtube, SAS, Pianoworld.

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
50 cent, so that I could steal his money, and perhaps get killed for doing so.

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
Nah

28.Money or love?
Love

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
Phone

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
Close-minded, judgemental.

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
Invisibility *perverted smirk*

32.Are you a morning person?
NO

33.What is your favorite book?
Not sure

34.Do you sing randomly?
I value the ear health of those around me.

35.Left or right-handed?
Right.

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
A frown.

37.Where were you born and raised?
Here.

38.What did you look like as a baby?
I was like the cutest thing ever xD What happened?!

39.What countries do want to visit?
U.S, Canada mainly.

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
My hand.

41.What is the color of your ipod?
Black

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
IDK.

43.What kind of phone do you have?
A samsung, SGH-480 or something, I can't remember.

44.Do you have any bad habits?
Biting my nails, comfort eating, excess porn usage, generally sucking at life, etc

45.Do you have a twitter?
Nope

46.A random fact about you
I'm too boring to think of an interesting random fact.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

1.What is your name?
N/A

2.When is your birthday? 
N/A

3.How tall are you?
5'4"

4.Do you have any siblings? 
1 sister and 1 brother

5.Do you have any pets? 
No.

6.What is your favorite color? 
Purple

7.What is your favorite song? 
Ordinary Fool - Carpenters

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
Prezzo.

9.What is your favorite drink? 
Tea.

10.What is your favorite gum?
N/A

11.What is your favorite snack? 
Onion rings or cheese doritos. 

12.What is your favorite dessert? 
Profiteroles.

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream? 
Mint.

14.What is your favorite movie? 
The Shawshank Redemption and The Notebook.

15.What is your favorite TV show? 
Downton Abbey.

16.When did you get into makeup? 
N/A

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube? 
N/A.

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first? 
A house.

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on? 
I take up the whole bed.

20.What is your dream car? 
Something reliable?

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be? 
Canada.

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be? 
Somewhere warm with beautiful views. 

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why? 
Friday I finish work and I can relax at the weekend.

24.What is your favorite holiday and why? 
N/A.

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
SAS, Facebook and Postsecret.

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose? 
Amy Robbins.

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos? 
Pierced ears.

28.Money or love? 
Love

29.Things you cant leave the house without? 
Keys, purse, phone, paper and pen. 

30.What are your turn-offs in a guy? 
N/A. 

31.What superhero power would you want to have? 
N/A

32.Are you a morning person?
No.

33.What is your favorite book? 
Little Women by Louisa May Alcott. 

34.Do you sing randomly? 
Yes.

35.Left or right-handed? 
Right

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday? 
Clothing.

37.Where were you born and raised? 
Wales, UK.

38.What did you look like as a baby? 
Fat.

39.What countries do want to visit? 
Canada and Africa.

40.What does your purse/bag look like? 
Black.

41.What is the color of your ipod? 
N/A

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod? 
N/A.

43.What kind of phone do you have? 
Nokia.

44.Do you have any bad habits? 
Picking the skin around my nails.

45.Do you have a twitter?
No.

46.A random fact about you 
I love looking at pictures such as waterfalls and setting sun after a stressful day.


----------



## lostnotfound (Oct 27, 2011)

1.What is your name?
LACEY

2.When is your birthday?
FEB. 9 1988

3.How tall are you?
5'3"

4.Do you have any siblings?
yes 4

5.Do you have any pets?
YES A NEEDY 10 MONTH OLD DACHSHUND

6.What is your favorite color?
BLUE

7.What is your favorite song?
GINNY SATIN- HEY LOVER

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
LOS COMPADRES (MEXICAN)

9.What is your favorite drink?
RASPBERRY ICED TEA 

10.What is your favorite gum?
ANY FRUITY GUM

11.What is your favorite snack?
HOT FRIES 

12.What is your favorite dessert?
ICE CREAM

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
COOKIES N CREME

14.What is your favorite movie?
THE NOTEBOOK

15.What is your favorite TV show?
I HAVE TOO MANY!!!

16.When did you get into makeup?
WHEN I TURNED 19 NOW IM OBSESSED WITH IT

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
?????

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
A HOUSE

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
THE RIGHT SIDE AGAINST THE WALL

20.What is your dream car?
78 LECAB (CLASSIC CONVERTIBLE CADILLAC)

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
HAWAII

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
I LOVE IT HERE (USA)

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
SUNDAYS AND MONDAYS MY BOYFRIEND DAYS OFF

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
CHRISTMAS(WELL ATLEAST THESE PAST 2YEARS) MY BF ALWAYS BUYS ME A GREAT PRESENTS

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
YOUTUBE IS THE ONLY SITE I VISIT FREQUENTLY

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
DR. PHIL 

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
TATTOOS

28.Money or love?
LOVE

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
MY PURSE

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
STINGY MEN:flush

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
BEING INVISIBLE AND FLYING

32.Are you a morning person?
HELL NO

33.What is your favorite book?
COME BACK, SCAR TISSUE, NIGHT, A CHILD CALLED IT AND MANY MORE.

34.Do you sing randomly?
IN MY CAR AND THE SHOWER (WHEN NOBODY IS AROUND IM A HORRIBLE SINGER) 

35.Left or right-handed?
RIGHT

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
CHONIS..LOL

37.Where were you born and raised?
SOUTH CENTRAL LOS ANGELES

38.What did you look like as a baby?
I WAS SOOOO CUTE AND HAD THE PINKEST CHEEKS

39.What countries do want to visit?
IDK

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
It's bIG AND BLACK

41.What is the color of your ipod?
BLACK

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
PINK- ****EN PERFECT

43.What kind of phone do you have?
A SAMSUNG GALAXY INDULGE

44.Do you have any bad habits?
I CHEW LIKE A COW 

45.Do you have a twitter?
NO

46.A random fact about you
MY SECOND TOE IS LONGER THAN MY FAT TOE HAHAHAHA


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

1.What is your name?
Melissa

2.When is your birthday?
8/25/1988

3.How tall are you?
5'4"

4.Do you have any siblings?
One older sister.

5.Do you have any pets?
One Shetland sheepdog and a cutie at that.

6.What is your favorite color?
Blue and black.

7.What is your favorite song?
Don't got one anymore. I listen to all music.

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
California Pizza Kitchen

9.What is your favorite drink?
Raspberry iced tea.

10.What is your favorite gum?
Doesn't matter as long as it tastes good.

11.What is your favorite snack?
Almost anything chocolate related.

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Cake.

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
Chocolate chip.

14.What is your favorite movie?
I don't have one right now.

15.What is your favorite TV show?
All the CSI series.

16.When did you get into makeup?
22 and even now I don't really use it that much.

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
I don't do that, but it'll be cool to do it.

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
A car.

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
Mostly my right side.

20.What is your dream car?
I don't have one, but I love the look of sports cars.

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
London, England.

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
Besides here, Boston, New York, Canada and maybe the UK.

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
Saturday's since I'm usually at my boyfriend's.

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
I don't have one, but I like Christmas because I get presents and money, and I spend it with my boyfriend.

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
Besides email since I'm sure we all visit our email sites which doesn't count, this site, the Purse Forum, and YouTube.

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
I don't know lol.

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
Nope.

28.Money or love?
Love, but money is pretty high up there.

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
My phone, wallet, keys. Sometimes my handbag.

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
Mean, ill tempered, dishonest (cheating, lying, etc), really overweight.

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
Being invisible, flying, reading people's minds, super strength. 

32.Are you a morning person?
No lol.

33.What is your favorite book?
Don't have one.

34.Do you sing randomly?
No, but my boyfriend does and it gets on my nerves A LOT.

35.Left or right-handed?
Right.

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
PJ pants, underwear.

37.Where were you born and raised?
California.

38.What did you look like as a baby?
I don't know, small?

39.What countries do want to visit?
Europe.

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
Wallet and bag - Louis Vuitton. The bag is a monogram speedy 30 with strap and my wallet is a multicolor black monogram.

41.What is the color of your ipod?
I have an iPhone and it's black.

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
I don't keep music on my iPhone.

43.What kind of phone do you have?
iPhone 4S.

44.Do you have any bad habits?
I get moody easily and pick fights with my bf sometimes, I sleep at odd hours, eating at night.

45.Do you have a twitter?
No.

46.A random fact about you
I eat my salads without dressing.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Your survey made me laugh. It is awesome!



BlazingLazer said:


> Ok, I'll bite.
> 
> 1.What is your name?
> Doug
> ...


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

1.What is your name?
Blah

2.When is your birthday?
1988, x day on September

3.How tall are you?
I iz small

4.Do you have any siblings?
Older sister, younger brother.

5.Do you have any pets?
No 

6.What is your favorite color?
Pink

7.What is your favorite song?
Dont have one

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
Dont have one

9.What is your favorite drink?
H2O

10.What is your favorite gum?
I dont like gum

11.What is your favorite snack?
Chocolate

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Anything that's doesnt have cinnamin

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
Chocolate

14.What is your favorite movie?
Oh noes, I dont like watching movies, unless in a theater

15.What is your favorite TV show?
I dont watch tv

16.When did you get into makeup?
Never did really :/

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
Nah, never will

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
A motorcycle

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
I sleep hugging the wall lol

20.What is your dream car?
Ferrari

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
Korea

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
On the ocean, in an amazing boat

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
Saturday, no school, going out, staying up, sleeping in.

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
I don't have one, I feel so out of place on holidays

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
I wouldnt choose an attractive guy that's for sure, hmmm cant decide :b

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
No

28.Money or love?
Both, or none, or love, I dont know lol

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
A jacket, money, keys, my head haha

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
In a guy: selfishness, being mean/cold, inconsiderate of others ...

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
Flying, invisibility (dont know if it's a word), too many others

32.Are you a morning person?
Definitely, not

33.What is your favorite book?
Don't have one.

34.Do you sing randomly?
Yeah, when alone

35.Left or right-handed?
Right

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
Hmm I dont know, yes, no, maybe

37.Where were you born and raised?
Somewhere out there

38.What did you look like as a baby?
What ? a human -_-

39.What countries do want to visit?
Lots, dont have the patience to type them

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
They look like a purse, and a wallet !

41.What is the color of your ipod?
I dont have one

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
Dont have one

43.What kind of phone do you have?
An old motorolla, thinking of getting rid of it and not having a phone anymore

44.Do you have any bad habits?
I snack at night, right before I go to bed, I stay up late, dont do work on time, dont go to school, get angry/depressed for no reason, and blah blah blah

45.Do you have a twitter?
Nope

46.A random fact about you
I love watching spongebob


----------



## redskinsfan17 (Feb 9, 2012)

1.What is your name?
Kellie

2.When is your birthday?
2/17/1996

3.How tall are you?
5'6

4.Do you have any siblings?
Yepp, one brother. 

5.Do you have any pets?
Yes. A beagle, a cat, a parrot, and a quarter horse. 

6.What is your favorite color?
I like purple and coral and army green. 

7.What is your favorite song?
Hot Problems. JK. Probably Gold on the Ceiling by the Black Keys. 

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
I like Outback and Carrabbas. 

9.What is your favorite drink?
Green tea 

10.What is your favorite gum?
Original Trident. 

11.What is your favorite snack?
I eat everything. I really like the Back to Nature organic whole wheat crackers though. 

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Yellow smith island cake with chocolate icing or spice cake. 

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
Mint chocolate chip, hands down 

14.What is your favorite movie?
My all time favorite is The Longest Yard but I also I love rated r comedies. The Hangover, Due Date, The Pineapple Express, etc. 

15.What is your favorite TV show?
Glee. Touch is awesome too. 

16.When did you get into makeup?
Lol I was wearing full face makeup when I was 14. Still do. 

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
I don't make videos. 

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
A bunch of clothes. I am such a girl. 

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
Whichever sides more comfortable that night

20.What is your dream car?
I don't really have a dream car. I love my trailblazer to death. I'd like to keep that. c:

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
I'd like to go to Greece or Spain. 

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
The USA. I don't want to go anywhere else. 

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
Saturday. No school, dinner out, lazing around the first half of the day. Me gusta. 

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
Christmas. Not just because of the gifts. I just love the feeling of it and Christmas parties and snow on the groud and no school and tracking Santa with my brother. 

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
Tumblr, ModCloth, and NFL.com. 

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
Cory Monteith. I adore him. 

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
Ears twice, I use to have my lip pierced. 

28.Money or love?
Hard to choose. Love I suppose. 

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
Phone, keys, wallet. 

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
Way too flirty, sloppiness, I suppose. 

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
Invisibility, stopping time. 

32.Are you a morning person?
No way in hell. 

33.What is your favorite book?
I like Catching Jordan by Miranda Kenneally and This Lullaby by Sarah Dessen. 

34.Do you sing randomly?
Well, considering that most of the day today I was walking around singing How Deep Is Your Love and Hot Problems, I'd say yes. 

35.Left or right-handed?
Right

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
Earrings and Vans. 

37.Where were you born and raised?
Maryland. 

38.What did you look like as a baby?
I was chubby and my hair was brown ringlets. 

39.What countries do want to visit?
I'm not that big on travelling. I guess Greece and Spain and Australia. 

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
I just carry around a wallet in my backpack or somewhere around me. It's Betsey Johnson and it's black with faded silver and gold glitter on it.

41.What is the color of your ipod?
Black. 

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
Tongue Tied by Grouplove. 

43.What kind of phone do you have?
Samsung Alias 2. I need a new phone desperately. 

44.Do you have any bad habits?
Biting my nails, tricht, laziness 

45.Do you have a twitter?
Yes. I'm never on it though. 

46.A random fact about you
The only station I ever listen to is Alt Nation on XM.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

1.What is your name?
Holly

2.When is your birthday?
11/25/1988

3.How tall are you?
4' 9 1/2"

4.Do you have any siblings?
Little sister, older half-brother

5.Do you have any pets?
In my head and heart- tabbies Sammy and Nickie. I miss you boys <3

6.What is your favorite color?
Olive green and purple

7.What is your favorite song?
Don't have a fav so just going to list a random one- Mumford and Sons: The Cave

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
Olive Garden

9.What is your favorite drink?
Flavored teas and fruit juice blends

10.What is your favorite gum?
don't chew gum

11.What is your favorite snack?
Cereal and cookies and milk

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Cheesecake!!! 

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
Peanut butter cup baby!! :boogie

14.What is your favorite movie?
Beside the Harry Potter films- Titanic and Sweeney Todd

15.What is your favorite TV show?
South Park (that is still running new shows mind you)

16.When did you get into makeup?
Never, I only recently allowed my sister to do it for me for my birthday last year

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
I made a few from lame windows movie maker because I wanted to?

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
Dinner out somewhere I've always wanted to go.

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
Middle, more towards the left

20.What is your dream car?
Don't have one. Uhhh a red one??

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
London!

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
Colorado in USA

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
Saturday. I have a chance to get out of the house for once.

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
Christmas. The weather. Feeling. Gifts. Food. Family. Lights. Shopping. There are just so many reasons to love 

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
Southparkstudios . com, fanfiction.net, and this one

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
Daniel Radcliffe!! 

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
Nope

28.Money or love?
Hard to choose. Love I suppose. 

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
Jacket, tissue, key

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
Cockiness, red hair, disrespect, Spanish accent. I'm picky, I know :/

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
Invisibility

32.Are you a morning person?
HAHA.... no

33.What is your favorite book?
The Harry Potter series

34.Do you sing randomly?
Yes

35.Left or right-handed?
Right

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
Underwear, bra, and socks...

37.Where were you born and raised?
Southern California 

38.What did you look like as a baby?
small with no hair. I dunno, like me??

39.What countries do want to visit?
England, Ireland, Scotland, Japan, Australia, Holland

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
I have a small black purse, very simplistic 

41.What is the color of your ipod?
metallic 

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
something from Avenged Sevenfold

43.What kind of phone do you have?
an invisible one 

44.Do you have any bad habits?
my SA, sleeping late, forgetting things, procrastination 

45.Do you have a twitter?
no

46.A random fact about you
I hope to someday publish a book and see it on bookstore shelves


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

*1.What is your name?*
Tara

*2.When is your birthday?*
1/17/1990

*3.How tall are you?*
Around 5'7

*4.Do you have any siblings?*
One.

*5.Do you have any pets?*
One cat, one rabbit, five guinea pigs and two mice.

*6.What is your favorite color?*
Green.

*7.What is your favorite song?*
Sky's the Limit - Persona 4 the Animation, is one of them.

*8.What is your favorite restaurant?*
Don't have one.

*9.What is your favorite drink?*
Soft drink: Lucozade & Dr. Pepper && Irn Bru && Spirite
Alcohol - Vodka & Red Bull, Whisky.

*10.What is your favorite gum?*
Don't have one. Hubba bubba? xD

*11.What is your favorite snack?*
Chocolate

*12.What is your favorite dessert?*
Chocolate fudge cake.

*13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?*
Chocolate && Chocolate fudge brownie.

*14.What is your favorite movie?*
Maybe FFVII:AC, Star Wars, My Bloody Valentine 3D... hmm...

*15.What is your favorite TV show?*
I have lots of favourites - Glee, House, Supernatural, The Tudors, The Vampire Diaries.

*16.When did you get into makeup?*
Never. Still don't wear the stuff.

*17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?*
Never. Have no reason to do stuff like that.

*18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?*
Lots of games and anime.

*19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?*
Left.

*20.What is your dream car?*
Uh... a land rover? Something powerful and can go over any type of terrain >D

*21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?*
Japan. Somewhere more realistic... Saudi Arabia xD

*22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?*
Japan or Egypt.

*23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?*
Uh... don't have one... everyday of the week in the same to me.

*24.What is your favorite holiday and why?*
Summer holidays - getting the chance to go places other than staying at home x.x

*25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?*
SAS, Serebii.net, My Anime List.

*26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?*
Jensen Ackles. Incesssssssssssssstttt~ hehe ^^

*27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?*
Four earrings in each ear and one nose piercing.

*28.Money or love?*
Love

*29.Things you cant leave the house without?*
Cigarettes, keys, phone.

*30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?*
Arrogance, obesity, wont mind their own business xD

*31.What superhero power would you want to have?*
Shaeshifting, a combination of telekinesis and darkness, super strength.

*32.Are you a morning person?*
Not especially.

*33.What is your favorite book?*
Don't have a favourite book, mainly book series. The Demonata, Darren Shan saga, Alex Rider series, House of Night Series, Goosebumps.

*34.Do you sing randomly?*
Nope

*35.Left or right-handed?*
Right

*36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?*
Glasses, earings, rings, wrist bands, and a lot of the time the same clothes when at my boyfriend's house xD

*37.Where were you born and raised?*
Born in London, raised other places in England xD

*38.What did you look like as a baby?*
Small, brown hair, brown eyes.

*39.What countries do want to visit?*
Japan, Egypt (again), other countries in the EU, America.

*40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?*
Long, teal coloured with a silver dove sticking on the front.

*41.What is the color of your ipod?*
Black, since I use my iphone and ipod touch. My old ipod was black too though.

*42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?*
Dunno, don't have the ipod/iphone here with me now.

*43.What kind of phone do you have?*
iPhone 3G, LG Viewty and HTC Wildfire. I need to get the latter one fixed, I use the Viewty for some tasks, mostly use the iphone though.

*44.Do you have any bad habits?*
Being immature, picking my lip, biting my nails, scratching myself (arms and legs) so much I bleed. Things like that xD

*45.Do you have a twitter?*
I do, but never use it. It's crap.

*46.A random fact about you*
I adore collecting and cuddling teddy bears <3


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

1.What is your name?
Justin

2.When is your birthday?
Dec 21, 1988

3.How tall are you?
6'1"

4.Do you have any siblings?
No

5.Do you have any pets?
Yes, 6 year old Dauschund.

6.What is your favorite color?
Blue

7.What is your favorite song?
Almost Home - Craig Morgan

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
Don't have a particular one.

9.What is your favorite drink?
Dr. Pepper 

10.What is your favorite gum?
Doesn't matter as long as it tastes good.

11.What is your favorite snack?
Sandwiches and chips

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Ferrero Rocher candies

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
Any 

14.What is your favorite movie?
My two favorites are October Sky and Men Of Honor

15.What is your favorite TV show?
Whose Line Is It Anyway

16.When did you get into makeup?
LOL! Never

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
I just watch videos. Mainly while Im at work. Nothing better to do.

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
That 1968 blue Mustang Im in love with.

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
Whic ever side my dog isn't hogging up, LOL.

20.What is your dream car?
Classic Mustang, or Dodge Viper

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
Hmm, Egypt, Jamaica, France, Germany, Spain, London, and of course, Six Flags Fiesta Texas.

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
Right where I am. It's the only place I know.

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
Anyday Im not working.

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
My birthday.

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
SAS, Youtube, and BrainBashersGames.com

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
Albert Einstien. That way, I'd never have to worry about my math homework AGAIN! 

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
Nope

28.Money or love?
Love, hopefully, that'd last longer.

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
Wallet, Keys, Phone. Oh, and my truck of course.

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
More selfish than giving, doesn't pay attention to the facts, only wants a one night stand.

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
Being invisible, flying, reading peoples minds, super strength, and X-Ray vision. 

32.Are you a morning person?
Nope, but that's because of my constant night shift job.

33.What is your favorite book?
Wilderness series, by David Thompson

34.Do you sing randomly?
Depends on my mood and the song. 

35.Left or right-handed?
right.

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
Glasses, in which I need, and mainly, just my skin, LOL.

37.Where were you born and raised?
Born in Alexandria Louisiana, and raised in hot as hell Del Rio Texas.

38.What did you look like as a baby?
A big ball of lard, LOL.

39.What countries do want to visit?
France, Spain, Jamaica, Cuba, and England. Oh, and Egypt before the pyramids fade into oblivion.

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
$200 Couch wallet. Nice

41.What is the color of your ipod?
Don't have one.

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
Don't have one.

43.What kind of phone do you have?
LG d-Lite

44.Do you have any bad habits?
Biting my nails, some bad hygiene habits.

45.Do you have a twitter?
Nope

46.A random fact about you
I was incorrectly diagnosed with Epilepsy. But that's now just an old chapter in my book of life.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

1.What is your name?
-

2.When is your birthday?
December

3.How tall are you?
5' 7"

4.Do you have any siblings?
yes, brothers

5.Do you have any pets?
one cat

6.What is your favorite color?
Grey

7.What is your favorite song?
Don't have one.

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
A small German place by my house.

9.What is your favorite drink?
Water and coffee. Alcohol wise- frozen strawberry margarita.

10.What is your favorite gum?
Eclipse peppermint flavor.

11.What is your favorite snack?
Cookies, any type.

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Chocolate cheesecake.

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
Not sure. I like chocolate with marshmallows.

14.What is your favorite movie?
Too many favorites.

15.What is your favorite TV show?
I have several faves- Community, Parks & Rec, Dexter, Big Bang Theory.

16.When did you get into makeup?
High school.

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
Never done that.

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
Condo.

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
Left.

20.What is your dream car?
It changes.

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
New Zealand.

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
I'd stay in NY.

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
Saturday..no work and I know I still have another day off from work on Sunday.

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
Christmas. As anxious as I get, I love being with my family on Christmas. I love the decorations, the music, the food, the presents, and seeing my niece and nephew get so excited about their gifts.

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
SAS, jetpunk, youtube.

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
Conan O'Brien

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
Only my ears are pierced. I wish had more though.

28.Money or love?
Love.

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
My bag, phone, tissues, bottle of water.

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
Arrogance, bigotry, people who never listen to others, those who are in love with themselves, people who blame everyone else for their mistakes.

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
Flying and being invisible for me too...speaking every langauge, doing spells like in Harry Potter.

32.Are you a morning person?
No.

33.What is your favorite book?
Don't have a favorite.

34.Do you sing randomly?
In the car.

35.Left or right-handed?
Right.

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
Watch and earrings.

37.Where were you born and raised?
NY.

38.What did you look like as a baby?
Small, bald on top of my head but I had curls on the back, bottom of my scalp.

39.What countries do want to visit?
The list of,places I'd rather not go is shorter. Some of the places I want to visit most are Ireland, France, England, Scotland, New Zealand, Australia, South Africa.

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
I have tons of bags, collecting them is a weakness/obsession. I'm currently using a medium sized black faux leather one. My wallet is a medium sized grey/ silver Coach one. Just got it for Christmas and I love it.

41.What is the color of your ipod?
Black.

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
Haven't used it in awhile.

43.What kind of phone do you have?
An old LG one, where the keyboard slides out.

44.Do you have any bad habits?
Eating too much sugar, chewing on pens, biting nails.

45.Do you have a twitter?
No.

46.A random fact about you
I have a few freckles under my eyes, that I actually kinda like.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

1.What is your name?
Marcos

2.When is your birthday?
4/20/1997

3.How tall are you?
5'6''

4.Do you have any siblings?
One brother

5.Do you have any pets?
One Labrador retriever dog

6.What is your favorite color?
Blue is cool (haha, blue... cool...) and gray is cool too

7.What is your favorite song?
Eh... I'll pick a recent one, Plebe por Vida

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
Home Town Buffet. Looka all dat food!

9.What is your favorite drink?
Soda. Welch's Strawberry

10.What is your favorite gum?
I chew too much gum. I'd say anything with strawberry

11.What is your favorite snack?
Chips. Chester's fries

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Apple pie

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
The one with the Oreo pieces in it.

14.What is your favorite movie?
One of the X-Men movies. Maybe the first and second one

15.What is your favorite TV show?
The Walking Deeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaad!

16.When did you get into makeup?
I started wearing lipstick when I was 9. I didn't start with mascara until I was in middle school.

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
I posted a few clips from movies, and then when I was into play Megaman Battle Network I made videos of myself fighting the Navis.

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
Comic books

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
The right. Next to the wall. It makes me feel secure.

20.What is your dream car?
I don't know cars. An 81 Firebird?

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
Mexico

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
The U.S or Mexico

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
It's either Friday or Saturday. Friday I guess.

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
Halloween. I enjoy that atmosphere.

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
This one, Imgur, and Youtube

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
:stu I don't really like any famous people

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
No.

28.Money or love?
I can buy love with money.

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
Clothes

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
Drugs. _*ESPECIALLY*_ pot smoking.

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
Mind powers (telepathy, telekinesis, etc.)

32.Are you a morning person?
Provided the morning starts somewhere at 11 AM.

33.What is your favorite book?
The Walking Dead or X-Men

34.Do you sing randomly?
If I'm alone.

35.Left or right-handed?
Right.

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
Glasses.

37.Where were you born and raised?
Born and partly raised in Los Angeles, being raised in Kansas,

38.What did you look like as a baby?
Like the cutest little mofo you've ever seen.

39.What countries do want to visit?
Mexico and Europe.

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
It's black and slim.

41.What is the color of your ipod?
Don't have one but my phone (which I use as my iPod) is black.

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
Bienvenidos al Oriente - Psicosis

43.What kind of phone do you have?
Android

44.Do you have any bad habits?
Touching my hair too much.

45.Do you have a twitter?
No.

46.A random fact about you
I have a fast metabolism.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

1.What is your name?
*Siren*

2.When is your birthday?
*May 25, 1993*

3.How tall are you?
*5'3"*

4.Do you have any siblings?
*3 brothers and 1 sister.*

5.Do you have any pets?
*5 birds.*

6.What is your favorite color?
*Maroon.*

7.What is your favorite song?
*At the moment it's "I wanna hear another fast song" by Saosin and "Dead Walker Texas Ranger" by Sleeping With Sirens. All time- "All These Things I Hate" by Bullet For My Valentine.*

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
*This little shindig nearby called Aroma's.*

9.What is your favorite drink?
*Mocha cookie crumble frappuccino.*

10.What is your favorite gum?
*Anything but bubblegum.*

11.What is your favorite snack?
*Almonds.*

12.What is your favorite dessert?
*Chocolate lava crunch cake (vegan)*

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
*Mango and Peach.*

14.What is your favorite movie?
*It's between Sleepy Hollow, Dracula, The Lost Boys, and Edward Scissorhands.*

15.What is/are your favorite TV show(s)?
*Face Off, Monster man, NY Ink, anything paranormal.*

16.When did you get into makeup?
*When I was 14.*

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
*People kept asking me about hair/piercings/makeup.*

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
*Vintage...everything.*

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
*Whatever side is closest to the window.*

20.What is your dream car?
*1940 Ford convertible.*

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
*Ireland.*

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
*Paris, France.*

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
*Fridays. Just because.*

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
*Halloween. I get to look crazier than usual.*

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently
*This one, Amazon, checkoutmyink.*

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
*Emma Stone.*

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
*I have 14 piercings (mostly dermals) and 13 tattoos.*

28.Money or love?
*Love.*

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
*Keys  and my iPod.*

30.What are your turn-offs in a person?
*Egotism. Sexism. Arrogance. Bad hygiene.*

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
*Super strength*

32.Are you a morning person?
*Not at all.*

33.What is your favorite book?
*Too many to choose from.*

34.Do you sing randomly?
*All the time.*

35.Left or right-handed?
*Right.*

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
*Skinny pants, band tshirts or corsets. Makeup.*

37.Where were you born and raised?
*Born in Brazil. Grew up in Massachusetts/Virginia.*

38.What did you look like as a baby?
*Big rosy cheeks. Big round eyes. Curly-ish auburn hair.*

39.What countries do want to visit?
*Any and all.*

40.What does your purse/bag look like?
*It's a hobo bag with 2 zombie friends with lightsabers.*

41.What is the color of your ipod?
*Silver and Graphite.*

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
*According To Columbus - A Skylit Drive.*

43.What kind of phone do you have?
*Galaxy SIII.*

44.Do you have any bad habits?
*I sleep with makeup on sometimes.*

45.Do you have a twitter?
*No.*

46.A random fact about you
*The night sky makes me happy.*


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I love surveys.


1.What is your name?
Evan

2.When is your birthday?
November 14th

3.How tall are you?
5'9"

4.Do you have any siblings?
3 brothers

5.Do you have any pets?
Nope

6.What is your favorite color?
Blue

7.What is your favorite song?
Changes by the minute usually. Really impossible for me to answer.

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
A cajun restaurant about an hour away from me. Yummy. Panera Bread is probably 2nd.

9.What is your favorite drink?
Water or coffee.

10.What is your favorite gum?
Meh. Not much of a gum-chewer.

11.What is your favorite snack?
String cheese.

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Tiramisu

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
Anything with peanuts. 

14.What is your favorite movie?
I am a movie freak. Casablanca will always be my #1 though. 

15.What is your favorite TV show?
Dexter or Homeland

16.When did you get into makeup?
Hmm. I have not....yet. 

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
Never done it. Probably never will.

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
I have everything I need to survive and I like the stuff I do own, so I'd probably just pay off my parents' house.

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
If you are standing at the foot of my bed, I always sleep on the left side.

20.What is your dream car?
I don't really have one. I like my Honda Civic Hybrid.

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
South Pacific. Anywhere really...the more secluded, the better.

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
I've always thought I'd love living in Sweden. Though I've never actually been there, so who knows.

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
Saturday, because I don't have to work and don't have to work the next day either. 

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
I'm not a holiday person. I do like days off of work though, so any holiday that I don't work is good. 

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
This one, Google, YouTube

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
Lewis Black. Family gatherings would be hilarious. Mike Ness, because he's a bad ***. Anybody who might set me up with some hot celebrity, female friends.

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
Ear is pierced

28.Money or love?
Love

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
My keys, phone, wallet, glucose monitor, insulin pump 

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
Rudeness, meanness, stuck-uppedness

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
Reading minds, super strength 

32.Are you a morning person?
Not before my coffee!

33.What is your favorite book?
Not a reader. Big fan of mystery type stuff though. James Patterson especially.

34.Do you sing randomly?
I ALWAYS sing loudly in the car. Otherwise I am more of a hummer. 

35.Left or right-handed?
Lefty

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
Just the essentials. I wear my rings and my 2 necklaces too. 

37.Where were you born and raised?
Wisconsin, USA

38.What did you look like as a baby?
I dunno. Everybody says I was an incredibly cute kid. 

39.What countries do want to visit?
All of them.

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
My wallet is black and falling apart. 

41.What is the color of your ipod?
Don't have one.

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
Don't have one. Last song that was playing in my car was 'Cherokee' by Cat Power.

43.What kind of phone do you have?
iPhone 3, Samsung Galaxy SII

44.Do you have any bad habits?
I bite my nails and chew off the skin at the end of my fingers. :roll 

45.Do you have a twitter?
No

46.A random fact about you
I'm Type 1 diabetic


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

1.What is your name?
*Izzy*

2.When is your birthday?
*9/5/1994*

3.How tall are you?
*No idea, metric system here: 178cm*

4.Do you have any siblings?
*2 brothers and 1 sister!*

5.Do you have any pets?
*A turtle called Schildje (yeah try to pronounce that!)
*
6.What is your favorite color?
*Grass Green!
*
7.What is your favorite song?
*Changes quite often, but atm I'd say Sweet Caress by Izzy Stradlin
*
8.What is your favorite restaurant?
*Kleine Taefel in Leuven
*
9.What is your favorite drink?
*Black Tea
*
10.What is your favorite gum?
*Melon, for some reason I love it
*
11.What is your favorite snack?
*Crisps, preferably salty ones! 
*
12.What is your favorite dessert?
*Tiramisu*

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
*Plain old Vanilla 
*
14.What is your favorite movie?
*I don't watch that many movies but I'd say the first Predator
*
15.What is your favorite TV show?
*Whose Line is it Anyway!!
*
16.When did you get into makeup?
*Never!
*
17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
*I did some gaming stuff, but nothing special and not that much
*
18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
*Gibson explorer, toyota gt86 and make a trip playing gigs all around the world 
*
19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
*The right!
*
20.What is your dream car?
*Toyota GT86 
*
21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
*Australia or Boston
*
22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
*Boston
*
23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
*Saturdays, they're just lazy lazy days 
*
24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
*Christmas, nice to get together with family 
*
25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
*SAS, Youtube, Facebook (sadly)
*
26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
*Izzy Stradlin 
*
27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
*Nope*

28.Money or love?
*Money
*
29.Things you cant leave the house without?
*My watch, i'd go paranoid if I can't check the time all the time (no pun intended)
*
30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
*If someone is really, really, really dumb
*
31.What superhero power would you want to have?
*Parkour skills 
*
32.Are you a morning person?
*Not really
*
33.What is your favorite book?
*Black Watch
*
34.Do you sing randomly?
*Oh yes, air guitar solos included!
*
35.Left or right-handed?
*right*

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
*My watch
*
37.Where were you born and raised?
*Glorious nation of Belgium, born in the province of Antwerp raised in Vlaams-Brabant
*
38.What did you look like as a baby?
*The same but shorter 
*
39.What countries do want to visit?
*Japan, Australia, US
*
40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
*Grey with O'Neill on it 
*
41.What is the color of your ipod?
*My mp3 player is blue, not an iPod though
*
42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
*Probably tuesday's gone by Metallica
*
43.What kind of phone do you have?
*iPhone 3g
*
44.Do you have any bad habits?
*I can be really lazy and procrastinate everything 
*
45.Do you have a twitter?
*I do but I've never used it!
*
46.A random fact about you
*I'm awesome*


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

1.What is your name?
Anish

2.When is your birthday?
8/18/1992

3.How tall are you?
5'3"

4.Do you have any siblings?
1 younger sister

5.Do you have any pets?
No

6.What is your favorite color?
Orange.

7.What is your favorite song?
Any song from the Beach Boys album Pet Sounds

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
Don't really have one, but I like McDonalds, KFC, Subway or Pizza Hut

9.What is your favorite drink?
Beer, (in particular Guinness)

10.What is your favorite gum?
Freshmint

11.What is your favorite snack?
Cheese and cracker or fish fingers/fishsticks. 

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Ice cream

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
Vanilla 

14.What is your favorite movie?
Toy Story

15.What is your favorite TV show?
Don't really watch much TV, but probably South Park

16.When did you get into makeup?
N/A

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
Wouldn't want to do that

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
Some decent video games or porn films

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
Have a single bed

20.What is your dream car?
One with a working engine and four wheels

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
Mongolia, or Far Eastern Russia/Siberia.

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
Europe 

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
Depends, usually Fridays

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
Christmas, because you can sit at home all day and drink and watch films or TV, plus I like Christmas carols

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
SAS, Wikipedia or Youtube

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
Johnny Depp, he could be my wingman 

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
No

28.Money or love?
Love

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
Keys

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
Is mean to other people, or who enjoys putting down/bullying others, or is too judgemental

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
Invisibility

32.Are you a morning person?
No

33.What is your favorite book?
Harry Potter

34.Do you sing randomly?
Yes

35.Left or right-handed?
Right.

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
Tracksuits/joggers

37.Where were you born and raised?
London, UK

38.What did you look like as a baby?
Brown with black hair and eyes

39.What countries do want to visit?
Mongolia, Malaysia, South Africa, New Zealand, Peru 

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
Brown

41.What is the color of your ipod?
Don't have one.

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
Don't have one.

43.What kind of phone do you have?
Samsung Galaxy Acce

44.Do you have any bad habits?
Picking my nose (only sometimes) being lazy. 

45.Do you have a twitter?
No

46.A random fact about you
My family comes from India


----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)

1.What is your name?
*Daniel.*

2.When is your birthday?
*2/06/1994.*

3.How tall are you?
*6'4".*

4.Do you have any siblings?
*A younger sister.*

5.Do you have any pets?
*A pug.*

6.What is your favorite color?
*Don't have one.*

7.What is your favorite song?
*Melancholia by William Basinski.*

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
*I never go out to eat.*

9.What is your favorite drink?
*Water.*

10.What is your favorite gum?
*Don't chew gum.*

11.What is your favorite snack?
*Granola bars?*

12.What is your favorite dessert?
*Not much of a dessert person. I'll say cake.*

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
*Don't eat ice cream.*

14.What is your favorite movie?
*Into the Wild.*

15.What is your favorite TV show?
*I shouldn't be alive.*

16.When did you get into makeup?
*N/A.*

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
*I don't.*

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
*Gold and silver bullion.*

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
*Doesn't matter. Both, I guess.*

20.What is your dream car?
*Couldn't care less. Don't want one.*

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
*Moab, Utah.*

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
*United States of America.*

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
*Friday, I guess. Doesn't really matter. They're all the same.*

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
*Christmas. It reminds me of being a kid.*

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
*Social Anxiety Support, Youtube, Google...*

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
*Dean Potter.*

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
*No.*

28.Money or love?
*Love.*

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
*Keys.*

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
*Unfriendly, dishonest, shallow, materialistic, self-centered, too social.*

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
*Beeing able to see the future.*

32.Are you a morning person?
*Not really. My circadian rythm is deeply disturbed.*

33.What is your favorite book?
*I'm not much of a reader. I'd have to say A Walk Across America by Peter Jenkins.*

34.Do you sing randomly?
*No, I never sing.*

35.Left or right-handed?
*Right.*

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
*Yeah, I mostly wear the same clothes everyday. I dress poorly.*

37.Where were you born and raised?
*Norway.*

38.What did you look like as a baby?
*Chubby.*

39.What countries do want to visit?
*Anywhere but here.*

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
*Plain, black leather wallet.*

41.What is the color of your ipod?
*Green.*

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
*Tornado Warning by Hammock.*

43.What kind of phone do you have?
*Sony Ericsson C702. Had it for four years.*

44.Do you have any bad habits?
*Cracking just about every joint in my body.*

45.Do you have a twitter?
*No.*

46.A random fact about you
*I like climbing things.*


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

1.What is your name?
Kevin

2.When is your birthday?
1/21/1993

3.How tall are you?
5'11"

4.Do you have any siblings?
an older brother

5.Do you have any pets?
2 cats

6.What is your favorite color?
Purple, black, and blood red (I like all 3 a lot)

7.What is your favorite song?
No idea, I could ramble off a list of like a hundred probably

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
Don't have a favorite; usually don't ever eat out at a restaurant

9.What is your favorite drink?
Dr. Pepper

10.What is your favorite gum?
Stride, don't know what flavor

11.What is your favorite snack?
Frozen pop tarts

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Mint chocolate chip ice cream

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
See above

14.What is your favorite movie?
Dumb and Dumber

15.What is your favorite TV show?
Through the Wormhole with Morgan Freeman

16.When did you get into makeup?
Never

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
I felt more people needed to know about some of the bands I listen to.

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
Probably a nice telescope.

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
I have a twin, so can't really choose.

20.What is your dream car?
Idk, something nice and fast but not too flashy.

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
The Alaskan wilderness

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
Finland 

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
Don't have a favorite day of the week, each day involves either/both school or work.

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
Christmas because I like all the decorations.

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
I use Youtube all the time and Facebook often. I guess this place would count as the third.

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
Shaun White

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
No

28.Money or love?
Money :twisted

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
Phone, wallet.

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
Smoking and fake tans/too much tan (as in too much time spent in a tanning bed) are my 2 biggest.

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
Being able to control time.

32.Are you a morning person?
Not really

33.What is your favorite book?
A Brief History of Time 

34.Do you sing randomly?
No

35.Left or right-handed?
Right

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
I don't have very many different clothes, usually just wear band shirts and cargo shorts or athletic shorts.

37.Where were you born and raised?
Orange County

38.What did you look like as a baby?
Chubby

39.What countries do want to visit?
Finland, Sweden, Norway, Denmark, the Netherlands, England, Italy, Spain, Germany

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
Just a plain black leather wallet

41.What is the color of your ipod?
Don't have an iPod, but my Walkman is black

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
The last song played on my Walkman was The Last Relic of Axen by Xanthochroid

43.What kind of phone do you have?
Some cheap Verizon phone

44.Do you have any bad habits?
Bite my nails, sometimes forget to brush at night because I'm too tired and fall asleep

45.Do you have a twitter?
Hate Twitter

46.A random fact about you
I'm part German, part Irish, part Welsh, and part Native American.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

1.What is your name?
Julian

2.When is your birthday?
5/22/1994

3.How tall are you?
6'0

4.Do you have any siblings?
Two

5.Do you have any pets?
No

6.What is your favorite color?
Red

7.What is your favorite song?
Got Your Back - T.I. & Keri Hilson

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
Chili's

9.What is your favorite drink?
Coca Cola

10.What is your favorite gum?
Wrigley's Doublemint

11.What is your favorite snack?
Jay's BBQ Chips 

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Brownie Sundaes

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
Chocolate 

14.What is your favorite movie?
Madea's Big Happy Family

15.What is your favorite TV show?
Meet the Browns

16.When did you get into makeup?
I'm a guy.

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
I haven't made any videos lately.

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
A small house with at least 2 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms.

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
Center

20.What is your dream car?
2012 Chevy Equinox

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
Florida, Texas, California, New York, Wisconsin

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
I'll probably stay here in the US.

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
Friday, because it's the weekend.

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
Christmas, because I get new stuff.

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
SAS, Facebook, YouTube

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
I have no idea

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
No

28.Money or love?
Money!! $$$$

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
My keys, phone and wallet. :lol 

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
I don't know what my turn offs are, tbh.

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
Martial Arts, Flying

32.Are you a morning person?
Sometimes.

33.What is your favorite book?
I don't like reading books.

34.Do you sing randomly?
I don't know how to sing. 

35.Left or right-handed?
Right.

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
Regular clothes.

37.Where were you born and raised?
Chicago, raised in more than one Suburb.

38.What did you look like as a baby?
I don't wanna share that. :lol

39.What countries do want to visit?
Japan, Belgium and other countries that I wanna travel to. 

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
My wallet is black.

41.What is the color of your ipod?
White

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
So Beautiful - Musiq Soulchild

43.What kind of phone do you have?
T-Mobile Sparq.

44.Do you have any bad habits?
No

45.Do you have a twitter?
No

46.A random fact about you
I'm half Black.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

1.What is your name?
*NoHeart
*
2.When is your birthday?
*08/08/1994
*
3.How tall are you?
*bout 5''8*

4.Do you have any siblings?
*One and a half*

5.Do you have any pets?
*We have 2 cats at my mom's place but no pets at my home*

6.What is your favorite color?
*Cyan*

7.What is your favorite song?
*Houki Boshi by Younha*

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
*Any good Italian restaurant*

9.What is your favorite drink?
*Dr Pepper

* 10.What is your favorite gum?
*I don't chew gum*

11.What is your favorite snack?
*I don't snack*

12.What is your favorite dessert?
*Tiramisu? or ice cream maybe*

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
*Lemon*

14.What is your favorite movie?
*Shawshank*

15.What is your favorite TV show?
*Does anime count? Otherwise I'll have to say something like the Simpsons*

16.When did you get into makeup?
*I'm not quite there yet xD*

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
*A certain Youtuber inspired me*

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
*A bottle of champagne, to celebrate *

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
*The top side*

20.What is your dream car?
*Hover car!
*
21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
*Anywhere, I could never pick just 1*

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
*The UK, Japan, USA, Canada, South Korea, New Zealand, *

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
*Fridays for obvious reasons*

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
*None at all,.. I'll say my birthday so I get some money*

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
*SAS, Youtube, and one whose name I won't mention here ( NO It's not what you are thinking it is T___T )*

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
*None at all*

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
*No and I don't think I ever will*

28.Money or love?
*Money*

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
*Keys, wallet, Ipod, ID
*
30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
*Negative attitude, bigotry, arrogance, intolerance, typical stuff*

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
*All of them *

32.Are you a morning person?
*Hardly
*
33.What is your favorite book?
Catcher in the Rye

34.Do you sing randomly?
*Maybe :X*

35.Left or right-handed?
*Right*

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
*A wrist-watch*

37.Where were you born and raised?
*Belgium ahoy!
*
38.What did you look like as a baby?
*Small?*

39.What countries do want to visit?
*Didn't I awnser this already?*

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
*Too big and black*

41.What is the color of your ipod?
*Black*

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
*I could never remember*

43.What kind of phone do you have?
*no comment xD*

44.Do you have any bad habits?
*procrastinating, laziness, *

45.Do you have a twitter?
*nah*

46.A random fact about you
*I like lemons*


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

1.What is your name?
Meghan

2.When is your birthday?
05/06/1995

3.How tall are you?
5'8

4.Do you have any siblings?
Two younger brothers.

5.Do you have any pets?
Two cats and a boxer puppy at my parent's houses.

6.What is your favorite color?
Black and white.

7.What is your favorite song?
I can't really pick just one.

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
I don't know, I've never really been anywhere that sticks out. 

9.What is your favorite drink?
Tea. 

10.What is your favorite gum?
Not a huge gum person anymore.

11.What is your favorite snack?
Brazil nuts and pomegranates, which I hardly buy anymore and should.

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Creme brûlée. 

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
I had this chocolate cherry once that was really good, but I could never find it again. o__O 

14.What is your favorite movie?
I don't think I can pick a favourite, again, but if I had to, I'd say Harold and Maude.

15.What is your favorite TV show?
Don't watch a ton of TV anymore, but if I do, it's for satirical purposes. The Golden Girls is usually good though.

16.When did you get into makeup?
I think I was about 10 when I was allowed to wear lip gloss and clear mascara, didn't start with the serious stuff until maybe 12-13.

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
Ha, I didn't?

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
Groceries? For real though.. probably some nice perfume or something.

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
Left.

20.What is your dream car?
I can't picture myself driving now, but I used to want a cream coloured beetle convertible.

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
Probably somewhere in Eastern Europe or Asia perhaps.

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
Canada or Europe.

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
I guess Friday.

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
Probably Thanksgiving because there is the least fuss made, yet I still have time off school/can go see family.

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
Here, 8tracks, and my email.

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
Francoise Hardy or Charles Bukowski, although they both seem like they would be more suited as parents or grandparents than siblings based on age and death.

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
Just my ears.

28.Money or love?
Love I suppose.

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
Metro pass, wallet, phone, headphones, lip balm, keys.

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
Narrow-minded and simple.

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
Mind reading.

32.Are you a morning person?
Depends, but not really.

33.What is your favorite book?
Possibly The Bell Jar, though I'm undecided.

34.Do you sing randomly?
I get in moods often where I feel like singing. 

35.Left or right-handed?
Right.

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
Makeup. Underwear?

37.Where were you born and raised?
Canada.

38.What did you look like as a baby?
Your standard baby?

39.What countries do want to visit?
See above?

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
My purse is cross-body and brown faux leather. 

41.What is the color of your ipod?
Black.

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
Party Girl - Chinawoman (currently playing)

43.What kind of phone do you have?
iPhone 3.

44.Do you have any bad habits?
Picking at my nails and messing with my hair constantly.

45.Do you have a twitter?
Yes..

46.A random fact about you
I'm 1/8th Native American.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Me gustan surveys!

1.What is your name?
*DontDoSadness*
2.When is your birthday?
*7/30/91*
3.How tall are you?
*5''*

4.Do you have any siblings?
*2 half siblings*
5.Do you have any pets?
*yes, toy poodle*

6.What is your favorite color?
*blue anyday all day*
7.What is your favorite song?
*Wake Me Up Before You Go Go*

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
*Caraba's*
9.What is your favorite drink?
*Don't drink...milk count? *

10.What is your favorite gum?
*new desert kind can't remember the brand*
11.What is your favorite snack?
*Dorritos*

12.What is your favorite dessert?
*Cheesecake*

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
*Chocolate*

14.What is your favorite movie?
*Little Shop of Horrors*
15.What is your favorite TV show?
*True Blood, Boardwalk Empire, Game of Thrones, Vampire Diaries and much much more*

16.When did you get into makeup?
*Never lol Don't think I ever will*
17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
*Haven't yet but am planning on in the near future*

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
*I trip to Scotland*

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
*Both depending on how I am*

20.What is your dream car?
*Volkswagon Bug...not dream exactly since I have one...also a Minicooper*
21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
*Scotland!*
22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
*Scotland!*
23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
*Friday and Saturday*
24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
*Halloween and Christmas*
25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
*Twitter, Youtube, SAS*
26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
*Mila Kunis *

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
*Piercings yep*

28.Money or love?
*Love*

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
*My purse*

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
*dunno*

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
*telekinesis*

32.Are you a morning person?
*Hell no*

33.What is your favorite book?
*This Lullaby*
34.Do you sing randomly?
*Yes! Just did a second ago lol*
35.Left or right-handed?
*lefty over here!*

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
*glasses*
37.Where were you born and raised?
*Where I'm at now*
38.What did you look like as a baby?
*an alien since I was 2 pounds*
39.What countries do want to visit?
*UK, The Netherlands, Poland, Suriname, Germany, Korea, New Zealand, Ireland and much much more*

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
*pregnant*
41.What is the color of your ipod?
*silver*
42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
*Swing, Swing *
43.What kind of phone do you have?
*verizon*

44.Do you have any bad habits?
*lots*

45.Do you have a twitter?
*Yes!*

46.A random fact about you
*I believe in fairies*


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

1.What is your name?
Kristi

2.When is your birthday?
1/17/95

3.How tall are you?
5'4 or probably taller since I'm pretty sure I grew

4.Do you have any siblings?
yep 2

5.Do you have any pets?
yup a cat and two dogs

6.What is your favorite color?
I don't really have one I think all of them are pretty but I guess purple

7.What is your favorite song?
Gahh I'm not sure I listen to anything really

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
Red lobster or the cheese cake factory 

9.What is your favorite drink?
Smoothies

10.What is your favorite gum?
Mint

11.What is your favorite snack?
Snack hmm cucumbers & dip or cheese etc.

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Pie

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
Mint or I get vanilla with melted peanut butter 

14.What is your favorite movie?
Fried green tomatoes 

15.What is your favorite TV show?
Don't have one I watch a mix of things

16.When did you get into makeup?
13

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
Nope

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
A trip to some place awesome

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
Well I have a twin but I usually sleep on my right side facing the wall

20.What is your dream car?
Lol a buggy don't judge 

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
Japan or Australia 

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
Hmmm japan? 

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
Thursdays I'm not sure why honestly

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
St. Patrick's day all the green and awesome shamrock cookies 

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
SAS (obviously), youtube, & facebook

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
Someone funny 

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
Yep

28.Money or love?
Love.

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
iPod. Ever.

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
Slobs 

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
Mind reading would be kind of sick 

32.Are you a morning person?
Sometimes

33.What is your favorite book?
My inner child still loves harry potter haha

34.Do you sing randomly?
Yeahhh it's kind of bad I do it in school too when I'm around friends I'll break into a random song while walking in the hall

35.Left or right-handed?
right

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
Yes cloths

37.Where were you born and raised?
Somewhere 

38.What did you look like as a baby?
Lol um a baby?? Small.

39.What countries do want to visit?
Many places mostly anywhere in Europe 

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
It's blue 

41.What is the color of your ipod?
Black

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
Uhh build you a home?? I think 

43.What kind of phone do you have?
iPhone

44.Do you have any bad habits?
Yep 

45.Do you have a twitter?
Nada

46.A random fact about you
I like pie


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

1.What is your name?
*Alex*

2.When is your birthday?
*3/28/96.*

3.How tall are you?
*maybe 5'4"?*

4.Do you have any siblings?
*Half-siblings.*

5.Do you have any pets?
*One dog and one cat.*

6.What is your favorite color?
*Purple, red, blue.*

7.What is your favorite song?
*It changes like every 3 days, but this song is pretty jammin' to me right now.*

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
*Ugggggh. Red Robin, Applebees, TGI Fridays, Ruby Tueday, Olive Garden (I'm casual as hell omg.)*

9.What is your favorite drink?
*Orange soda, diet pepsi/coke, chocolate milk.*

10.What is your favorite gum?
*Hubba bubba or bubble tape.*

11.What is your favorite snack?
*Cheez-its or oreos. Sandwiches if they count, too.*

12.What is your favorite dessert?
*Chocolate chip cookies, sundaes, milkshakes, brownies.*

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
*Chocolate chip cookie dough or cotton candy.*

14.What is your favorite movie?
*Oh man I don't know. I love a ton. I'm gonna just pick one and go with Ferris Bueller's Day Off, for now.*

15.What is your favorite TV show?
*Supernatural, Breaking Bad, House Hunters International (anything on HGTV tbh), 30 Rock, Community..*

16.When did you get into makeup?
*When I was around 13.*

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
*I don't lol.*

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
*I'd make sure my parents were set, with a home of their choice.. and then I'd buy a decent car. And then the guitar of the dreams. Invest my money. *

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
*Right?*

20.What is your dream car?
*Dodge Viper SRT 10. In red.*

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
*Australia, New Zealand, or Canada.*

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
*Australia or New Zealand.*

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
*Thursdays, I don't really know why.*

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
*Halloween. I like scary movies and candy.*

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
*Here, tumblr, twitter, livejournal, youtube.*

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
*Ohhhh man whyyyyy. Maybe Jeremy Renner or Emma Stone.*

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
*None at all.*

28.Money or love?
*Superficial answer, but money.. I think. I know money doesn't buy love, though.*

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
*My phone?*

30.What are your turn-offs in guys or girls?
*Racism, bigotry, obnoxiousness, extroversion to an extreme. Just ****ty manners and if they try justifying their dislike for certain things such as homosexuals or certain races.*

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
*Shapeshifting. Definitely shapeshifting.*

32.Are you a morning person?
*Not at all.*

33.What is your favorite book?
*"A Game of Thrones"*

34.Do you sing randomly?
*Duets every Tuesday shower morning w/ Marina Diamandis*

35.Left or right-handed?
*Right*

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
*I wear my glasses every day, pretty much.*

37.Where were you born and raised?
*Born in Eastern United States.... raised there during early childhood, eventually moved to Southwest U.S. and raised here from that point on.*

38.What did you look like as a baby?
*Smaller version of myself now. Kinda chubby.*

39.What countries do want to visit?
*Wasn't this just asked? Ausssstraliaaaaaa!*

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
*Wallet is just brownish with a green print on it. It's cute but I don't feel like elaborating details.*

41.What is the color of your ipod?
*Blue.*

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
*sorry*

43.What kind of phone do you have?
*Samsung Galaxy S2 4G..*

44.Do you have any bad habits?
*Biting my nails, covering my face whenever speaking with people.*

45.Do you have a twitter?
*Mhm.*

46.A random fact about you:
*I'm half white, half Native American. I look way more white though, lol.*


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Oooooh a chance to put up all my information should a stalker find this site. Can't pass this opportunity up.

1.What is your name?
*Alex (call me Ace or Al)*

2.When is your birthday?
*9/15/95*

3.How tall are you?
*5'4"*

4.Do you have any siblings?
*2 older sisters and a "quarter" sister*

5.Do you have any pets?
*dos tortugas, Jay n Louie *

6.What is your favorite color?
*black. it is the combination of all colors in one overwhelming mix hooray*

7.What is your favorite song?
*too many...erm. ATM, probably "Blank Maps" by Cold Specks.*

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
*I don't really like food, but Islands (burgers n stuff)*

9.What is your favorite drink?
*Root Beer or Horchata*

10.What is your favorite gum?
*Anything that will make my morning breath go away lol.*

11.What is your favorite snack?
*mmmm pita bread and hummus*

12.What is your favorite dessert?
*eh. don't really like sweets. perhaps dark chocolate.*

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
*mint.*

14.What is your favorite movie?
*Princess Mononoke or something. Idk.*

15.What is your favorite TV show?
*My Little Pony, my little pony, aaaaaaaaaaaah! ..... *

16.When did you get into makeup?
*never in a million years*

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
*Erm. It seemed cool and it was like, rebelling against my mum's rules. mwaha >*

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
*is it possible to buy a girlfriend? XD Either that or a dog. Then I'd bribe a bunch of animation places like Pixar and Disney to hire me so I'd feel successful. Then I'd pay to release my own CD.*

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
*There's only one side on my bed and that's up.*

20.What is your dream car?
*I don't like cars. I'd want a moped or a motorcycle or electric scooter.*

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
*PUERTO RICO! i don't know why i'm obsessed with that place but i am and godammit i wanna go there someday.*

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
*Anywhere where there's a lot of countryside and very few people. Either that, or way up in the mountains here.*

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
*Saturday, because Fridays there is still school and Sunday is the day before the first day of school of the week and it makes me feel nauseous just thinking about school.*

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
*Christmas, cus of presents, and, I hate to say it, but having my family over for the most part. the atmosphere of having everyone together and hysterically happy for one day is just awesome and nothing could replace it.*

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
*SAS, Stumbleupon, and Soundcloud*

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
*I would say Jonsi, but that would mean I couldn't marry him on account of incest.*

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
*wish i had those piercings that go at the top of my ear so I could look badass, but my mum'd kill me.*

28.Money or love?
*Love, durh. I've survived so long without either, though.*

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
*clothes on my back*

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
*Liar for selfish reasons, arrogant, super unhealthy lifestyle, extremely judgemental, no sense of humor, unbelievably dumb, superficial, one-sided*

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
*Invisibility and Flight*

32.Are you a morning person?
*HAHAHA that's funny. I wake up every morning ready to punch someone in the face*.

33.What is your favorite book?
*Maybe "Freak the Mighty" but I don't read many novels anymore; mostly short stories.*

34.Do you sing randomly?
*Not randomly. More like ALL THE TIME. My family gets extremely annoyed by it lol.*

35.Left or right-handed?
*right*.

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
*glasses (would be blind without em), my bracelets, and my five rings*

37.Where were you born and raised?
*california. never moved.*

38.What did you look like as a baby?
*like a chinese boy with sparse, spiky hair. Not even joking.*

39.What countries do want to visit?
*Puerto Rico....wait, wasn't this question already asked?*

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
*Bag--small black slingover dickies bag with a checkered strap, covered in pins and buttons.*

41.What is the color of your ipod?
*silver*

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
*Thunderstuck- AC/DC*

43.What kind of phone do you have?
*Intensity II*

44.Do you have any bad habits?
*nailbiting (down to nubs), chewing on random things in general, collecting "trash" as my mum calls it and stuffing it in my secret drawer, saying "what the fuu---" then cutting myself off when my mum glares at me and/or my sister threatens to tattle, and definitely DEFINITELY procrastination*

45.Do you have a twitter?
*no way in hell*

46.A random fact about you
*I am allergic to my trumpet.*


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

1.What is your name?
Heather

2.When is your birthday?
3/31/1990

3.How tall are you?
like 5'4"

4.Do you have any siblings?
3 step brothers and 3 half brothers

5.Do you have any pets?
A cat and a Jack Russell Terrier 

6.What is your favorite color?
Turquoise 

7.What is your favorite song?
I have multiple and they vary day by day. At the moment it's The Waiting One by All That Remains.

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
Panda Express. 

9.What is your favorite drink?
Water or tea

10.What is your favorite gum?
I'm not sure.

11.What is your favorite snack?
I love grapes, strawberries, and apple pieces with peanut butter. 

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Pecan pie

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
Cookies n' cream

14.What is your favorite movie?
I have multiple favorite movies as well, but at this very moment I would say that Girl, Interrupted is at the top of my list.

15.What is your favorite TV show?
Dexter

16.When did you get into makeup?
Around 16 or 17.

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
It was something I discussed with my brother and a friend of mine. We started a channel, but we haven't made a video in months.

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
A place of my own.

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
The center

20.What is your dream car?
I don't really care. One that runs well and isn't an eyesore? 

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
I can't pick just one place, but I would like to visit Italy, France, England, Canada, New Zealand, Australia, and Ireland.

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
Canada or England

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
It really doesn't matter to me.

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
Halloween... I love everything about it. 

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
Besides SAS... Facebook, Youtube, and Tumblr

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
Rebel Wilson. She seems absolutely hilarious. 

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
No

28.Money or love?
Definitely love

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
My purse and everything thrown within

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
Closed-minded, obnoxious, disloyal, dishonest, mean spirited, violent

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
Telekinesis... is that a superhero power? If not, then flying.

32.Are you a morning person?
Not even a little bit.

33.What is your favorite book?
Way too many to count. At the moment, I'll just list Beauty by Robin McKinley. 

34.Do you sing randomly?
When I'm alone.

35.Left or right-handed?
Left-handed

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
I have certain pieces of jewelry that I wear often, but there is nothing that I wear every day.

37.Where were you born and raised?
Somewhere in Indiana. 

38.What did you look like as a baby?
An infant version of me.

39.What countries do want to visit?
I'm pretty sure I already covered this, so I will direct you to the answers listed above.  ^^^

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
It's a Marilyn Monroe purse.

41.What is the color of your ipod?
White

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
Tainted Love

43.What kind of phone do you have?
Android

44.Do you have any bad habits?
Avoiding confrontation... and avoiding all situations I think might even lead to confrontation. I'm also a procrastinator. 

45.Do you have a twitter?
I never ever use it.

46.A random fact about you
I have a strange fascination with skeleton keys.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

man. I haven't done a survey since I left MySpace 5 years ago.

1.What is your name?
Janel

2.When is your birthday?
soon :b

3.How tall are you?
Danny Devito

4.Do you have any siblings?
younger and older sister

5.Do you have any pets?
A cream colored Pom

6.What is your favorite color?
I hate colors. I only like black.

7.What is your favorite song?
All-time is Starless by King Crimson

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
Chopstix because they have the best bubble tea. ;9

9.What is your favorite drink?
Calamansi juice. It's like lemonade but tangier, not as sweet.

10.What is your favorite gum?
As long as it's not grape flavored, I don't care.

11.What is your favorite snack?
Hot Cheetos

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Cheesecake

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
Cookie Dough or Green Tea.

14.What is your favorite movie?
Lost In Translation.

15.What is your favorite TV show?
Breaking Bad

16.When did you get into makeup?
14 I think.

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
Never did. If I had a nice voice, I'd make uke covers.

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
Ridiculous audiophile approved $500+ headphones.

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
I don't care.

20.What is your dream car?
I don't think too much about this since I don't drive. I don't think I can anyway since I have retinal scarring in my eyes that permanently limited my vision.

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
Back Home to Hawaii. Haven't been there for several years now.

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
San Francisco.

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
Wednesday because I love that feeling of relief that last a few seconds when I realize I'm halfway done with the week. It's a feeling that has stuck with me since high shcool.

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
Christmas. Because materialism and candy cane Hershey kisses.

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
Youtube, Tumblr, Livejournal. I've been using LJ since I was 14. I'm never leaving.

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
Elijah Wood. He seems pretty cool and has great taste in music. He can recommend stuff all the time.

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
Typical ear piercings. I'd love to get a half sleeve though.

28.Money or love?
Money. Love right now is an obsolete idea and has no place in my life. **ck it.

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
My iPod.

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
Being an incosiderate jerk. Lacking depth.

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
idk. Stopping time for at least half an hour once a day. People are draining and should stfu. I wouldn't steal anything... well, just like snacks but that's it.
Or being able to understand/speak all the languages of the world.

32.Are you a morning person?
Not really.

33.What is your favorite book?
Catch-22

34.Do you sing randomly?
Sometimes

35.Left or right-handed?
Right

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
Glasses. I need them.Nail Polish if that counts as something to be worn. I feel weird when my nails are bare.

37.Where were you born and raised?
See 21

38.What did you look like as a baby?
Asian. Turns out I'm still Asian.

39.What countries do want to visit?
Mexico, Italy, Switzerland, China, Japan, Philippines

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
Currently this

41.What is the color of your ipod?
Black

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
Say My Name - 4minute

43.What kind of phone do you have?
A cheapass Samsung one.

44.Do you have any bad habits?
procrastinating. Worrying constantly

45.Do you have a twitter?
I have on but I never use it. I only made it to look at celeb tweets but i don't even do that anymore.

46.A random fact about you
I only like iced coffee. I don't like hot coffee. ionno why.


----------



## Faengil (Dec 15, 2012)

1.What is your name?
Lauren

2.When is your birthday?
January 18, 1991

3.How tall are you?
Five feet eight inches

4.Do you have any siblings?
Two older brothers and one older sister.

5.Do you have any pets?
I have a cat and six tarantulas.

6.What is your favorite color?
I like neon colors, especially neon green.

7.What is your favorite song?
Tonight by The Hurricane Kids

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
Chili's.

9.What is your favorite drink?
.... Pepsi. >.<;;

10.What is your favorite gum?
Orbit Spearmint.

11.What is your favorite snack?
Chocolate Pocky.

12.What is your favorite dessert?
Brownies.

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
Starwberry. 

14.What is your favorite movie?
Space Balls, Clue, Lord of the Rings.

15.What is your favorite TV show?
Criminal Minds.

16.When did you get into makeup?
I'm still not really into it. I wear it once in a blue moon.

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
I don't make YouTube videos.

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
My dream car and then an apartment.

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
The middle.

20.What is your dream car?
2008 Volkswagen Beetle, Gecko Green, with a sunroof and six disc cd player, keyless entry, alarm, the whole shenanigans.

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
Seoul, South Korea.

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
Seoul, South Korea.

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
Thursday. I like the way it sounds. x]

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
Christmas. It just puts me into a good mood.

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
GaiaOnline, FaceBook, and italki.

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
Uhm... Yoshiki Hayashi.

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
I have five piercings.

28.Money or love?
.... Money.

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
My cellphone and wallet.

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
Narcissism, arrogance, unfaithfulness, egoistic...

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
Telekinesis.

32.Are you a morning person?
I always stay up until the morning. ;3

33.What is your favorite book?
Anything by Tolkien.

34.Do you sing randomly?
In the shower, most definitely.

35.Left or right-handed?
I am right-handed.

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
Pants.

37.Where were you born and raised?
Texas.

38.What did you look like as a baby?
I looked like an alien from Neptune.

39.What countries do want to visit?
South Korea, Japan, New Zealand, Scotland, Norway.

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
It is pink, has two straps, and has metallic studs all over it.

41.What is the color of your ipod?
I have a red Sony Walkman. ;]

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
Fantastic Baby by Big Bang.

43.What kind of phone do you have?
LG Double Play.

44.Do you have any bad habits?
I swear like a sailor.

45.Do you have a twitter?
Yes. I don't know why. I'm never on it.

46.A random fact about you
My favorite animal is the Platypus and I am terrified of cockroaches.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

1.What is your name?
*Tout*
2.When is your birthday?
*14/10/88*
3.How tall are you?
*5'6*
4.Do you have any siblings?
*Yeah, 5.*
5.Do you have any pets?
*Yeah a cat.*
6.What is your favorite color?
*Grey*
7.What is your favorite song?
*Crysis 2- Epilogue (currently)*
8.What is your favorite restaurant?
*Mc Donnald's lol*
9.What is your favorite drink?
*Ice Tea*
10.What is your favorite gum?
*Hollywood*
11.What is your favorite snack?
*Kinder Bueno*
12.What is your favorite dessert?
*Tiramisu*
13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
*Vanilla*
14.What is your favorite movie?
*The Dark Knight*
15.What is your favorite TV show?
*A tie between Dexter and Rome*
16.When did you get into makeup?
*never *
17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
*I haven't*
18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
*I will look for an apartment to rent*
19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
*The right side.*
20.What is your dream car?
*A cadillac*
21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
*Rome I think.*
22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
*USA*
23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
*Friday because that's usually my day off*
24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
*None really*
25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
*This one, youtube, yahoo*
26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
*Tom Hanks*
27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
*Nope. Thinking of getting a tattoo though.*
28.Money or love?
*dunno*
29.Things you cant leave the house without?
*Wallet*
30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
*Self-righteousness*
31.What superhero power would you want to have?
*Time travel*
32.Are you a morning person?
*Kind of. Depends at what time I sleep.*
33.What is your favorite book?
*Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows (embarassing I know)*
34.Do you sing randomly?
*Nope. If I do the government would be forced to remove my tongue.*
35.Left or right-handed?
*Right-handed.*
36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
*Boxers? *
37.Where were you born and raised?
*Switzerland*
38.What did you look like as a baby?
*I think I had hair lol. Don't remember the details*
39.What countries do want to visit?
*China, Germany, UK, Turkey, Japan.*
40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
*Hm, leather wallet.*
41.What is the color of your ipod?
*red*
42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
*6 months... psychological recovery *
43.What kind of phone do you have?
*HTC*
44.Do you have any bad habits?
*Let's see: procrastination, laziness, and avoidance rank on the top three.*
45.Do you have a twitter?
*Nope*
46.A random fact about you
*I have a good memory
*


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my my own survey....maybe I should update my info...

1.What is your name?
Megannnnnn


2.When is your birthday?
1/16/90

3.How tall are you?
I dunno know the exact but between 5'3" and 5'4"

4.Do you have any siblings?
Yes

5.Do you have any pets?
yeahhhhh

6.What is your favorite color?
blue

7.What is your favorite song?
many

8.What is your favorite restaurant?
have no idea

9.What is your favorite drink?
water

10.What is your favorite gum?
don't chew gum

11.What is your favorite snack?
these mac and cheese bowls

12.What is your favorite dessert?
cookies

13.What is your favorite flavor of ice cream?
Vanilla

14.What is your favorite movie?
many

15.What is your favorite TV show?
For now Shameless and Girls

16.When did you get into makeup?
high school

17.How did you get into doing videos on youtube?
don't

18.If you won a million dollars, what would you buy first?
stuff i need

19.What side of the bed do you sleep on?
The right side.

20.What is your dream car?
no idea

21.If you could take a spontaneous trip somewhere, where would it be?
Aussieeeeeeeeee

22.If you could live anywhere in the world where would it be?
dunno

23.What is your favorite day of the week and why?
saturday...cause it's cool

24.What is your favorite holiday and why?
halloween...i like the scariness of it all...even though horror movies give me anxiety. 

25.Name three sites online that you love or visit frequently?
livejournal, this, and who knows

26.If you could have one famous person as a sibling who would you choose?
I think you know!

27.Do you have any piercings or tattoos?
Nope.

28.Money or love?
bothhh

29.Things you cant leave the house without?
money and phone

30.What are your turn-offs in a guys or girls?
idiots...when we disagree on everything

31.What superhero power would you want to have?
flying and teleporting

32.Are you a morning person?
I've been getting up real early...but heh...

33.What is your favorite book?
don't have one

34.Do you sing randomly?
sometimes

35.Left or right-handed?
Right-handed.

36.Anything in particular you wear everyday?
shirt

37.Where were you born and raised?
here :/

38.What did you look like as a baby?
a baby

39.What countries do want to visit?
all of them

40.What does your purse/bag/wallet look like?
white..i need a new one

41.What is the color of your ipod?
don't have one

42.What is the last song that was playing on your ipod?
-

43.What kind of phone do you have?
hehehehe..a phone you would never guess

44.Do you have any bad habits?
worrying too much

45.Do you have a twitter?
Nope

46.A random fact about you
i don't like caffeine.


----------

